# Does your H30 have any UI problem?



## tino_ale (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

This is quoted from this thread :



> I did notice that the switch can be a little screwy. Sometimes when you tighten up the cap, it is momentary only, or won't turn on at all. If you untwist and tighten up again it usually solves the problem.
> 
> Hope this isn't a defect.





> Mine was working perfectly. Now It's doing the same as Edwood's. Nothing is solving the problem as yet.





> Screwy UI with mine as well. Cleaning of the contacts, removing and replacing the battery and adjusting the tailcap does nothing. However, allowing the H30-Q5 to sit for a few hours on its own always seems to do the trick. Screwy UI indeed. Other than that, it is indeed a fine specimen of a light.


 
These are quoted from 3 different users. It looks like the problem is not totally isolated 

If I understand the problem correctly, it seems that the light needs the tailcap to be tighened for a while before the switch can permanently activate the light. Otherwise it acts as momentary only, or doesn't work at all. In real life this can be a problem for both lockout purpose and battery change.

So please, give it a try and vote. And post you comments on how the UI is behaving if your problem is different.

Thanks!

EDIT : Also please let us know from where and when you got your H30 so that it'll be easier to identify a batch if there is any


----------



## Edwood (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Mine does it almost all the time when switching batteries. Not as much when just unscrewing the tailcap either for lockout or all the way.

I tried it with both Rechargeable (unprotected MP cells) and with Primaries (Duracell Ultra @3.243V).

Pretty annoying.


----------



## RdlyLite (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

All is well here! I recieved mine today and it is everything that I expected and more! Time to break her in with a little lube n' stuff! I used a tenergy 3v RCR123 and a Tenergy CR123 to make sure all is well. :thumbsup: 

Mine came from Fenix-store.com. There second shipment. 

Sorry to here about the UI issues. Lets hope that their customer service is up to the task.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

I should have mine tomorrow. I'll let you guys know what I find with it.


*Some input from Zebralight would be pretty awesome right about now..................*:candle:


----------



## Edwood (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

I let mine sit for about an hour with a new Duracell Ultra, and it's still stuck in momentary. I don't think it will ge back on it's own. I have to unscrew and screw the tailcap to get it to work correctly.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*


Is that 3 out of 18 of the original batch that FenixStore had ?

That's a very odd ailment those lights are having.

Do those caps have a threaded switch retaining ring in them / wonder if it's too loose or too tight ?

Sounds like the switch plunger is either not traveling far enough to engage / or not rebounding far enough to release and reset. Maybe the rubber switch cover is too stiff and/or too close to the plunger not allowing it to rebound and reset. 

If I had one doing that I would remove the rubber switch cover for a while and see how it operated without it. (process of elimination)

I don't have one yet so I can't test my theory / maybe someone else can. 
.


----------



## Alan (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



tino_ale said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is quoted from this thread :
> 
> ...



Yes, I got the same problem (2 of them) and I purchased directly from Zerbralight.

Alan


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

It takes a while for the flux-capacitors to charge which then releases the trigger safety mechanism.

It's a new LAW ..... kinda like the 3 day waiting period .... to prevent drive-by blindings.

Times have changed..... back in the 7O's we would FLASH people with our butt out the window.

:devil:


----------



## TOTC (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Got mine today: second batch shipped from Fenix Store.

It has the problems described: when I first loaded it out of the box it would not turn on (using a primary). Tried unscrewing the tailcap and replacing it a few times. Finally at some point it started flickering wildly when I would press the button, then it would only work in momentary (as described). Now it suddenly works 100% properly. I don't expect this will be the last I'll see of the issue though, according to what other posters are reporting.

Still trying to decide whether I'm going to keep it like this or not. I guess I'll have to see how it reacts to use and how much the issue pops up.

For those who do have the problem, does it only happen once you've removed the tailcap and replaced it? Does the light ever have issues turning on when you've left it sitting for a while?


----------



## WadeF (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Those having the problem, have you cleaned the contacts, treated them with DeoxIT? Have you had this problem with a rechargable 3.7v battery? I've been only running a AW R123a and I've yet to have this issue. Wondering if the problem only exists with CR123A's, or if it would happen with either battery. 

I tested mine last night after reading about this and I haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



TOTC said:


> Got mine today: second batch shipped from Fenix Store.
> 
> It has the problems described: when I first loaded it out of the box it would not turn on (using a primary). Tried unscrewing the tailcap and replacing it a few times. Finally at some point it started flickering wildly when I would press the button, then it would only work in momentary (as described). Now it suddenly works 100% properly. I don't expect this will be the last I'll see of the issue though, according to what other posters are reporting.
> 
> ...


 

:mecry::mecry: 
My H30 is still on back-order. I think I'll cancell my order for now and wait until this issue is fixed. I was really looking forward to this headlamp, but I don't have the money or time to be a beta-tester :sigh:. I am pretty sure Zebralight will fix this problem very soon.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*


Could it maybe have something to do with the different lengths of various batteries rather than the type ? Is a longer battery crowding and jamming the emitter/switch components ?

If it were a thread contact issue or battery cap related..... how could it even be producing light at the times it works in "momentary only" operation ? When it IS working properly , does the switch "half-press" for momentary - then "click" when pressed "fully" for constant light ?

At the times it will only work as "momentary" - will the switch not "click" to give "constant" light ?

I don't have one / but want to get one when we get this figured out .
This is an odd failure. I PM'd Zebra requesting a response to this puzzle.


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



Alan said:


> Yes, I got the same problem (2 of them) and I purchased directly from Zerbralight.
> 
> Alan


You are saying you bought two headlamps and that they both have the same UI problem?

Awww that doesn't sound good at all.

I have canceled my fenixs-store order. Not that I'm not interrested in this lamps anymore, but since it would cost me 25+ USD to ship it back if it was defective, I prefer to wait for this issue to be totally under control. I'll order one or more as soon as this issue is adressed though.

I'm sending a PM to Zebralight. They might not have seen this so far...


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

They know about it now.

I just now got a message from George at Zebra , saying he would reply on this thread soon.

That's all he said

Now I'm also wondering if David of FenixStore is aware of all this ?

I didn't PM him..... maybe I will later
.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*


O.K.
I just re-read the "WadeF" review on this thing.

From that I now know that the switch does not "click".

Evidently it's an electronic switch - not a mechanical switch. Sorry I asked all about the click details.

The answer and solution to this is going to be interesting.

.


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

This is not looking good as mine is on its way to me.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*


They must have suffered an EMP blast coming thru Customs X-ray machines !

Wrap em in tin-foil George
.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Yes the switch on them is a bit like a tactical Novatac switch or HDS - it's electronic. Mine works perfectly - 2nd batch from 4sevens. It's an awesome light! Really like the switch and ease of turning on and level switching. I'm also wondering if this could be battery related. It appeared to me that the tail spring might have been just barely making contact on some of the shorter batteries. I've only used RCR123's so far (battery station 900mah but I'm planning on trying an AW in it soon). I have not yet even had a chance to try a primary (which are usually a little shorter). I used it for about 15 minutes on high in the dark and it's great. It stayed evenly bright the whole time. I cycled it a number of times since I was aware of this issue and it has not exhibited any problem. Zebralight has awesome service and I'm sure they will take care of this. This is too cool a light to miss out on.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

I played with my H30 some more. I tried loosening and tightening the tail cap, turning it off and on, etc. I finally got it to do the momentary thing. I loosend and tightend the tailcap and it was back to normal. I was only able to recreate this once so far. 

We'll see what Zebralight has to say on the issue. I'm not too worried about it as mine seems to work fine unless I fiddle with it. If the issue comes up it seems to be easily corrected with mine, but who knows how it will act in the future. 

Shame to see a UI bug like this in a great light. Hopefully it is something that can be explained and resolved without having to send our units back.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

I spoke to soon - mine has the 'issue' - sort of. I may be able to shed some light on this - no pun intended. I tried 4 different rechargeable batteries in it after giving it a little teflon lube - it already was very well greased but the o-ring didn't have much on it. So when I put it back together it suddenly was doing the momentary thing and wouldn't come on correctly. I then tried a fresh and different RCR123 - a longer one and it worked fine. Next I tried a 3 volt RCR123 rechargeable and it did some slightly weird things - came on as I screwed the battery back in and then wouldn't go off - then went to momentary - this one is shorter than the last one that worked. Next I tried my shortest RCR123 - an unprotected battery and it did nothing - wouldn't work at all. No light. 
Next I tried primaries - first up Surefire reading a little over 3 volts. Screwed down cap and light came on but could not be switched off. Unscrewed and tightened back down and now only works in momentary mode. 
Next up Duracell - reads over 3 volts - works only in momentary mode - did not come on when initially screwing down the tail cap. 
Next Pentagonlight battery - reading over 3 volts but no light - dead. Reset and still no light.
Lastly went back to the longest battery that worked fine a few minutes ago but now it only works in momentary - DARN - this one's a booger too. 

And one more idea I tried. I shorted the positive battery contact to the rim of the case (no battery installed) with the idea that if there was a small voltage left in the control circuit due to a capacitor that this might push it down to zero and cause a reset or reboot condition. So far that seems to be what happened as I put the original battery back in and it works fine now. I'll try this some more tomorrow but must get some sleep now. 
So try pulling the battery and using a tool or alligator clip leads or whatever to get that positive in the head shorted for a few seconds the the bare aluminum on the tail edge of the case. Let's see if that takes care of this problem for now anyway.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Just couldn't give up - tried again with the battery that never got any light at all - the short rechargeable after doing my 'fix' of shorting positive pole to the side and it worked fine. My conclusion is that something in the circuit is maintaining a small voltage that following a battery swap leads to start up problems. That's why some users report it's okay if it sits for a couple hours probably. This IMO is a faulty design of sorts that needs to be fixed. While it's not too difficult to fix with just a paperclip or similar (I used a Swiss tech tool - just fits right to do a quick 3 second short out) it's not something I'd want to have to do all the time when swapping batteries.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Did the same test again with yet another battery and got the same results so this is consistent - shorting to the side works to reset and then the light works fine.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Matrix, that is very useful work indeed you have done there - maybe you have found the problem. 

So on changing the battery, all you need to do is short the contacts when the light is empty, before putting in a new cell, then it works fine?


----------



## DM51 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

To avoid further confusion and cross-posting I have now closed the original thread, and discussion can continue here.


----------



## dom (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Hi Matrix
Have you tried taking the battery out while the light is on -maybe that would do the same thing?

Good detective work BTW
Cheers
Dom


----------



## Edwood (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

It must be a memory thing, because I can take the same battery in and out all day long, and it doesn't get the stuck momentary problem. But as soon as I switch to a different cell, blamo! Stuck on momentary. 

It takes screwing and unscrewing a couple of times and usually fixes it, but I think your shorting procedure is much more reliable. I'll have to try it, a simple paperclip or two straight pieces of metal should do the trick.

Either way, Zebralight needs to fix this problem.

Edit: just tried it. Works like a charm. Nice discovery Matrixshaman.


----------



## Alan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



tino_ale said:


> You are saying you bought two headlamps and that they both have the same UI problem?
> 
> Awww that doesn't sound good at all.
> 
> ...



Don't need to get too worry and in fact, it doesn't bother me that much due to my findings:

I don't think this is defective. Instead, it's a hidden "function" on the circuit. Do the following:

1) While the light is on, unscrew the tail cap to turn off the light (instead of press the button)
2) Re-tighten the tail cap, now pressing the button won't turn on the light.
3) Uncrew the tailcap again, retighten the tailcap, pressing the button would turn on momentum.
4) Uncrew the tailcap again, retighten the tailcap, the light become normal.

You might be able to reproduce this. Please note that uncrewing and retighten the tailcap in step 2), 3) and 4) might be time-sliced related.

If Zebralight has time, they might be able to write instruction (troubleshooting) about this.

Alan


----------



## eoed (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

I received 2 H30's yesterday.
One of them has no problem about the UI. This one works perfectly.

The other sometimes works but suddenly it turned off.
And it took much time to make it work again. Unscrewing the tailcap for times may help.
Changing batteries always causes problem.


----------



## ZebraLight (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

We have identified the problem.

The problem is related to the reset circuit to the microcontroller. Since H30s use pushbutton switches, the reset circuit was not designed as robust as the one in the H50s, in which all operations are resets triggered. However, when you screw the tailcap back on after every LOCKOUT or battery changing, resets happen. When you twist the cap back on, the microcontroller can get a clear reset signal most of the time, but sometimes it may not. If the microcontroller is not reset properly, it may misinterpret the pushbutton operations, among other things. 

During the production, our QC workers did see the reset problems occasionally, but kept thinking it was because of bad contacts of batteries, because twisting the tail cap again the problem usually disappears. 

We have been working on various solutions for a few days. A reset circuit similar to the one in the H50 was added and tested it under thousands of cap twistings of various types (e.g. unscrew when High, Med, Low, or Off, twist back on after different ‘off’ period), all without problems. Starting yesterday, new orders are all shipped with the improved reset circuit. We’ll provide our distributors in Asia, Europe and North America with new lights soon. We’ll also provide replacements for anyone who bought the H30s from our website or from our distributors. We sincerely apologize for all the inconveniences that has caused.


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



ZebraLight said:


> We have identified the problem.
> 
> We’ll also provide replacements for anyone who bought the H30s from our website or from our distributors. We sincerely apologize for all the inconveniences that has caused.



Hi Zebralight, thank you for identifying the problem. Is this a problem to all earlier H30s light? If so, will you be doing a mass recall of these lights?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*


Thanks MATRIX , for all your detective work and all the details.
.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



ZebraLight said:


> We have identified the problem.
> ...
> Starting yesterday, new orders are all shipped with the improved reset circuit. We’ll provide our distributors in Asia, Europe and North America with new lights soon. We’ll also provide replacements for anyone who bought the H30s from our website or from our distributors. We sincerely apologize for all the inconveniences that has caused.


 
:twothumbs Thanks. You fixed the problem really fast.
I'll order one H30 directly from your website right now.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



DM51 said:


> Matrix, that is very useful work indeed you have done there - maybe you have found the problem.
> 
> So on changing the battery, all you need to do is short the contacts when the light is empty, before putting in a new cell, then it works fine?



Thanks - yes that is correct just use some small metal object to short the center contact in the head to the bare aluminum on the tail of the body. 
This is a good temporary fix to any misbehaving H30's until we can get the revised ones. Thanks very much to Zebralight for taking care of this so quickly! This is a very exciting new light. I can see the high quality thoughout and it's great to see Zebralight pin this problem down quickly and take care of us. :twothumbs


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



dom said:


> Hi Matrix
> Have you tried taking the battery out while the light is on -maybe that would do the same thing?
> 
> Good detective work BTW
> ...



I did think about trying that after I was off to sleep - it is possible but I was concerned it might put a series of spikes into the circuit as the tail spring began to lose contact and I was concerned that might not be good for it if it was drawing a lot of current - especially if the light was on high. But it looks like we won't need to be concerned much longer about this little bug since Zebralight is taking care of it as they are well known for great customer service (my own experience with a problem on an H50 was taken care of by their customer service to 100% satisfaction).


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



matrixshaman said:


> Did the same test again with yet another battery and got the same results so this is consistent - shorting to the side works to reset and then the light works fine.



Thanks a lot for your findings!


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

So I can order an H30 now!! Thanks a lot Zebralight for fixing the issue so fast :wave:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

They found that solution very fast. 
:twothumbs


I may be wrong, but this sounds similar to what the HDS EDC required after a battery change. With the HDS, it was just a matter of pressing the button in a certain way to let the flashlight know the battery had been changed.


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Before I pull the trigger for two H30, can someone quickly comment on the LED tint? thanks!


----------



## gunga (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Well, I'm still waiting for my Zebra to arrive (from the 1st 18), so does this mean I have to send it back to the Fenix store?

How will these exchanges be handled?


----------



## WadeF (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Zebralight, thank you for your quick attention to this issue and fixing the problem very quickly! For those of us with the "defective" H30's, do we need to return them to the dealer, or would we simply receive a 2nd replacement at no cost?


----------



## DONLITE (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

I have the same problem. My H30-Q5 is still in transit, shipped 4/7/08 from Zebralight in China. Obviously I want one with the updated reset circuit. I've E-mailed them 3 times in the last 48 hours without a reply. I need to know how they will resolve my problem. I value all the opinions and evaluations submitted by CPF members and users.I purchase products only from websites that carry the products endorsed and tested by CPF members. Importantly, I value and expect above average customer service from all the suppliers and manufacturers. Sorry to vent, but I'm frustrated and only want to resolve and obtain a quality, functional headlamp without further delay, and very simply I only require simple return confirmation and instruction from Zebralight on how to proceed. :shakehead


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Hi and welcome on CPF! I would suggest you to give them a little time to get their hands back on a secure situation. It looks like the entire first(s?) batch(s?) have this problem, so I wouldn't be surprised if Zebralight's email and contact are flooded with requests.

Remember they have been extremely quick to adress this recent finding on their H30, and are extremely quick to correct their product. I have no doubt you will get a replacement, just give them a few days to get back on tracks.



DONLITE said:


> I have the same problem. My H30-Q5 is still in transit, shipped 4/7/08 from Zebralight in China. Obviously I want one with the updated reset circuit. I've E-mailed them 3 times in the last 48 hours without a reply. I need to know how they will resolve my problem. I value all the opinions and evaluations submitted by CPF members and users.I purchase products only from websites that carry the products endorsed and tested by CPF members. Importantly, I value and expect above average customer service from all the suppliers and manufacturers. Sorry to vent, but I'm frustrated and only want to resolve and obtain a quality, functional headlamp without further delay, and very simply I only require simple return confirmation and instruction from Zebralight on how to proceed. :shakehead


----------



## karlthev (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Don, give 'em a chance. Based upon my first-hand experience with this light at the PhotonFest the other week, I purchased two (still on order--these from fenix) and urged other folks whom I know to do the same. While I have no first-hand experience with the company which manufactures the light, it appears that they have publicly recognized the difficulty and are anxious to rectify the problem when that problem actually surfaces with the light. It may be (hopefully) that your light arrives and functions without any difficulties. That would be the best scenario and that very well may be the case. If there are problems, again, it appears that the manufacturer is being rather up-front with admission and intended repair or replacement. Patience may be the best approach here. I believe you will be pleased with the light when you finally get it.



Karl


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

I have 100% confidence in Zebralight - they are an excellent company with a great product and true customer satisfaction in mind. I'm sure they will take care of any problems but give them a reasonable time. I've had considerable experience with their products AND top customer service since my first Zebralight (4 and one more still on the way). :welcome: DONLITE


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

That's great that they found the problem quickly. On the negative side it sounds like all the shipped H30s potentially have the same problem.


----------



## Dutchman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*


Thanks fellow cpf'rs.

I ordered my H30 at the fenixstore and was backordered. I called them yesterday and they stated: They will hold all shipments of the H30 to customers until they have the modified version to ship.

:thumbsup:Kees


----------



## DONLITE (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Zebralight headlamps have introduced innovative products. I've read all about them here in CPF. They asked for CPF input and suggestions. The introduction of H30-Q5 was exciting! I applaud Zebralight for all there efforts! However this last lesson in producing the H30-Q5 to meet it's demand, has exposed a simple flaw- UI switch reset failure. If Zebralight, wasn't stressed to produce, (read the threads), maybe? I'm guilty of the desire to own one. I've waited since 4/7/08 (still hasn't arrived yet-international shipping, I chose the method). When it does finally arrive, I have to turn around and return it for a replacement. I know, when I receive the ( improved reset circuit ) H30-Q5 from Zebralight that it will be the quality headlamp as advertised!


----------



## DONLITE (Apr 18, 2008)

Mail check Friday 4/18/08- No delivery of defective H30-Q5! Still in "limbo", can't move forward or backwards! Life lesson learned!


----------



## Scottiver (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



Dutchman said:


> Thanks fellow cpf'rs.
> 
> I ordered my H30 at the fenixstore and was backordered. I called them yesterday and they stated: They will hold all shipments of the H30 to customers until they have the modified version to ship.
> 
> :thumbsup:Kees


 
Did they give you any estimate of when that might be?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



Scottiver said:


> Did they give you any estimate of when that might be?





We are waiting on ZebraLight


----------



## Scottiver (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



[email protected] said:


> We are waiting on ZebraLight


 
OK, let us know when you hear from them please.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2008)

My H30 arrived today guys and it seems to be functioning perfectly with 3 different battery formulas. All good so far.


----------



## MetalZone (Apr 19, 2008)

I ordered my H30 on the 14th from zebralight. They finally shipped it yesterday. So I presume this should be the new revision.


----------



## Alan (Apr 19, 2008)

It seems that simply loosen the tail cap and leave it for 5 seconds, then retighten it. The light will go normal again.

If anyone want to reproduce the problem, just switch on the light and leave it on for 5 seconds, then loosen the tail cap while it's still on. After you retighten your light, you light can't be switch on until you did the reset by loosen the tail cap for 5 seconds.

I guess loosen the tailcap for 5 seconds would reset the light.

Alan


----------



## Patriot (Apr 19, 2008)

Alan said:


> It seems that simply loosen the tail cap and leave it for 5 seconds, then retighten it. The light will go normal again.
> 
> If anyone want to reproduce the problem, just switch on the light and leave it on for 5 seconds, then loosen the tail cap while it's still on. After you retighten your light, you light can't be switch on until you did the reset by loosen the tail cap for 5 seconds.
> 
> ...






So is this the symptom that everyone is all concered about? Who whats to unscrew the tailcap with the light on anyway? Even if you did it accidentally it can be reset without issue?

I'm not sure folks....unless I'm mis-understanding this doesn't seem like a very big deal.


----------



## Alan (Apr 20, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> So is this the symptom that everyone is all concered about? Who whats to unscrew the tailcap with the light on anyway? Even if you did it accidentally it can be reset without issue?
> 
> I'm not sure folks....unless I'm mis-understanding this doesn't seem like a very big deal.



I guess you misunderstood the message. No one (at least not me) care about this issue. I think some users concern that they just don't know when the problem comes and how it goes. If you don't know how to reproduce it, it would make the light "SEEMS" unstable. That's exactly what happen before, some users got the problem while some don't. After fooling around with light, it works again without a clue. The last findings is to short positive contact with the body, but it might not be too feasible (or too annoying) while on field. Who will carry something like a long metal for this job?

If users know exactly how the problem would happen and how to fix it easily by simply loosen the tailcap for 5 seconds, it shouldn't be any issue at all. By the way, no one will purposely loosen the tailcap while the light is on. It just happened accidentally because of a bad contact tailcap (not tightened enough in the first place) or simply fooling around with the new toy.

Alan


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure what your point is but if someone is interested in buying a high end product they've definitely got the right to complain if all is not well.

Strange that you would make the statement about no one caring when this thread was started specifically because people cared about the issue.

It's moot point anyway as Zebralight has already addressed the issue, but you might try writing a little more clearly next time.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 20, 2008)

Kaichu_dento, Alan's posts are clear enough to me, and he has made a useful contribution to this thread. 

English is not his first language, and it is impolite and inconsiderate of you to suggest that he should write more clearly.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 20, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> So is this the symptom that everyone is all concered about? Who whats to unscrew the tailcap with the light on anyway? Even if you did it accidentally it can be reset without issue?
> 
> I'm not sure folks....unless I'm mis-understanding this doesn't seem like a very big deal.




I agree Paul. This may not be a "problem" at all. I am awaiting mine and hope I'll see them in my mailbox soon.


Karl


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 20, 2008)

I think you'll see it is an annoyance if not a problem when you go to change a battery. I personally don't like the idea of unscrewing the tailcap when the light it on. It's got an electronic switch circuit that could be affected by this action IMO -- as you've got a fair amount of current going through that tailcap spring that could generate some high current spikes to the circuit as it breaks contact. I might be wrong on this but a simple reset with a small paper clip is easily accomplished - but as I said is an annoyance. Once done the light is fine as long as you have a charged battery in it - all works well and I've tested mine now for several days. I used it one day continuously until the protected battery kicked off (I assume it was the battery) and it went from essentially full brightness to off like someone hit the switch. I had it on full power and it was warm but did well. It's a great light but I plan to get mine fixed.


----------



## hank (Apr 20, 2008)

Zebralight wrote:

> During the production, our QC workers did see the reset problems occasionally,
> but kept thinking it was because of bad contacts of batteries, because twisting the
> tail cap again the problem usually disappears.

I'm guessing they located a problem somewhere between the QC workers on the line and the supervisor or manager --- either the QC workers weren't trained/encouraged to notice or record any intermittent/unrepeatable problems, or they did and their boss failed to put the reports together and see a pattern.

Big lesson there -- notice and report everything. Patterns emerge slowly from events.

Might've been a reluctance to slow down the rollout of the new product. This happens with businesses all the time, hardware and software. It's always a problem.

Applause to Zebralight for understanding what happened and saying so. It's a big pain and no doubt costly to fix this problem after the fact.

But it's very convincing to see the company do it and tell us what happened.

I'm curious -- Zebralight, will you have to take these lights apart to fix this?

(I was asking earlier if anyone knew a way to put amber LEDs in these lights, so if you take some apart you could then sell as components, for modders, please think of us.)


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 20, 2008)

*Alan, Patriot36*

If the problem only occured in the case the tailcap was unscrewed while the light is ON, and it was as easy as waiting 5 seconds with the light OFF for the light to recover a normal condition, I believe no-one would really care.

If you read the several testimonies that have been provided by users so far, it seems that several lights show the problem even if it was OFF when the tailcap was unscrewed. That makes a big difference, it means changing the batt and using tailcap lockout can both trigger the issue in normal use.

Besides, it seems that some units need to be left OFF much more than just 5 seconds to recover a normal behavior. Some people have reported a couple of hours. Here again, it changes everything.

If the problem was as you describe, really, I doubt anyone would have cared! I'm not saying your unit doesn't behave as you describe though, there might be variations between units?



Alan said:


> It seems that simply loosen the tail cap and leave it for 5 seconds, then retighten it. The light will go normal again.
> 
> If anyone want to reproduce the problem, just switch on the light and leave it on for 5 seconds, then loosen the tail cap while it's still on. After you retighten your light, you light can't be switch on until you did the reset by loosen the tail cap for 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patriot (Apr 20, 2008)

tino_ale said:


> *Alan, Patriot36*
> 
> If the problem only occured in the case the tailcap was unscrewed while the light is ON, and it was as easy as waiting 5 seconds with the light OFF for the light to recover a normal condition, I believe no-one would really care.
> 
> ...




oh...ok. I had read all the posts but couldn't relate to that issue because mine light had one of the failure characteristics but not the other. Now it makes sense and as you mentioned, if this is happening when the light is already off and then it's not reseting, that is a problem. Hopefully everyone with a boogered light will have a new one soon! 

Thanks Tino


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does this mean the light is using a small amount of power even when off?


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 20, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Does this mean the light is using a small amount of power even when off?



Possibly - I think the HDS and Novatac and a couple others have electronic switches. However I've got Eternalights that use an electronic switch or pulse switch I've had for at least 8 years that are still on the same set of Lithium batteries and they are still working fine. So whatever miniscule amount of current they use it does not kill the battery - even over rather long periods of time. OTOH it's possilbe they use no current and just react to an on pulse from a momentary contact switch - and depending on how long it's held on then switch to other modes (brighter levels) or once it's on it toggles off from another momentary pulse.


----------



## ZebraLight (Apr 20, 2008)

hank said:


> I'm curious -- Zebralight, will you have to take these lights apart to fix this?
> 
> (I was asking earlier if anyone knew a way to put amber LEDs in these lights, so if you take some apart you could then sell as components, for modders, please think of us.)


 
It would be very difficult to take them apart. There is an aluminum heat sink that is blocking the way. The heat sink is machined to a very tight tolarence and is pushed into place with a press machine. We'll have to make some kind of special tools to take that out. The head portion is also filled with Dow Corning thermal glue.


----------



## TOTC (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, if it was as simple as never unscrewing the cap with the light on, I wouldn't have a problem. As noted, however, different units seem to be exhibiting the problem to different degrees. Mine seems to be somewhere in the middle: it has never required hours to fix, but it definitely happens when changing batteries, even if I only unscrew with the light off.

More troubling is the fact that my electronic switch is becoming less reliable. It sometimes just flat out proves unresponsive, even if the tailcap hasn't been touched in hours. For example, sometimes I try to turn the light on and nothing happens. A few clicks later and it finally turns on. Same with turning off: sometimes nothing happens from the first few clicks.

I'm also having problems changing levels sometimes. Last night I was trying to switch from low to med and holding the switch was doing nothing. Finally, I just held it in for a long time and it finally worked, but it was *definitely* not behaving how it should have. I held the button in for at least 20 seconds and nothing happened... then finally it started switching levels, but was doing so quicker than normal. I had to cycle it once before I could finally get it to stop on medium.

My H30 is going back ASAP. I'm really hoping that I get a replacement that is reliable, but I must admit that my confidence is pretty thin at this point.

It stinks because not only do I love my 'old' H50, but I love the one-handed operation of my new H30 _when it works._ The fact that it sometimes works perfectly and other times acts up is just a big tease. :shakehead


----------



## ZebraLight (Apr 20, 2008)

Badbeams3 said:


> Does this mean the light is using a small amount of power even when off?


 
Yes. But it drains less current than the battery self discharging.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi ZebreLight ,

edit: Nice to know these are warranted 1 year (per your website)

Are electronic switches more reliable and durable than mechanical switches ?

Was it more of a switch size decision for this application ?

Thanks.


----------



## ZebraLight (Apr 21, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Hi ZebreLight ,
> 
> May I ask ...... What is the advertised warranty period for the H30 style ?
> 
> ...


 
The 'electronic' switch in the H30 is rated at one million cycles, far better than a typical clicky in flashlights. That switch is in reality still a mechanical one. However, the electric current that goes through the switch is very small.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 21, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Kaichu_dento, Alan's posts are clear enough to me, and he has made a useful contribution to this thread.
> 
> English is not his first language, and it is impolite and inconsiderate of you to suggest that he should write more clearly.


Alan can make a post basically attacking the premise that the thread is based upon, also acknowledged by the manufacturer and then he needs you to defend him in his broad based assertion that no one needs to be concerned with what they're imagining, because as he said, he wasn't.

It's impolite and inconsiderate of you to stand in as proxy for a poster who is calling everyone else out. Nothing wrong with suggesting someone post more clearly either, just as there's nothing wrong with your pointing out that English isn't his first language.

Next time you look to correct someone try looking at what the real issue is and who made the slight to the OP and all other posters in the first place.

Back to the thread and its real purpose?


----------



## DM51 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes indeed, kaichu_dento, back to the thread – but without you. Please take 4 days off, during which time I suggest you read rule 6 and learn some manners.


----------



## Alan (Apr 21, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> Alan can make a post basically attacking the premise that the thread is based upon, also acknowledged by the manufacturer and then he needs you to defend him in his broad based assertion that no one needs to be concerned with what they're imagining, because as he said, he wasn't.



My post was responding to Patriot36 who wondered why everybody making a big deal out of it. I mentioned no one would really care if their syndrome is as same as mine and know an easy way to reset it. Obviously, some other users did trigger the problem different from mine like changing battery. This might not be the case and should be an issue.

I don't think that I was attacking the premise even re-reading my previous post. As an old timer here in this forum, I know the rule very well that no one should attack anyone.

If you think my posting was worthless, just skip it and no need to get upset. By the way, you have all the right to pick whatever light you want and what to expect in quality, service ...etc.

So far, I am pretty satisfied with Zebralight's quality and service. I have 2 H50 and 2 H30 and will continue to buy if they come up with new interesting lights. 

Alan


----------



## dom (Apr 21, 2008)

My 4 arrived today from the 2nd batch from Fenix.
One is perfect and all the others have varying issues -similar to what others here have had,with the flickery light and battery swap.

Some will fix themselves sooner than others and appear to work good for awhile,but then will flicker or something else.

Matrixshaman's fix works on them all.

Absolutely superb workmanship -unfortunate for the glitch,but won't stop me from getting more of Zebra's product.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Dom,
thanks for your comment. One question here : is the second batch from Fenix supposed to be the "fixed" version of the UI? I hope not...?

I ordered *2* H30 couple of days after Zebralight stated all the lights shipping from now on have the new fixed UI. They actually shipped today, so they should be. Now begins the long wait 



dom said:


> My 4 arrived today from the 2nd batch from Fenix.
> One is perfect and all the others have varying issues -similar to what others here have had,with the flickery light and battery swap.


----------



## dom (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Tino
No -this wasn't the fixed batch -these were the ones after the original 18. They were sent just before the glitch was found.

I'm sure Zebra has fixed the issue and yours will be good.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 21, 2008)

tino_ale said:


> I ordered *2* H30 couple of days after Zebralight stated all the lights shipping from now on have the new fixed UI. They actually shipped today, so they should be. Now begins the long wait


I got a shipping notice from Zebralight today too, ordered 4 days ago. This one should be the new batch with the fixed issue.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine acts up, too. Took more than 6 hours to reset to normal. And I thought I was somewhat stupid  :sick2:

As shipping it back internationally for service isn't a real option I think I'll just pass on this lilght until a stable and longterm-proven solution is established and buy a new one.
It is too good to forget about it.

bernie


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 21, 2008)

_> dom_, thanks for your reply, yes we can now hope the issue is fixed from now on!

_> Kiessling_, I agree internationnal shipping is really expensive over here in Europe. From France to the US, you're looking at 25+ USD just for a stupid little package.

That said. Considering the fact that the issue has been clearly identified and recognized by Zebralight, these malfunctionning lights can be considered DOA in my opinion, even if they "work" eraticaly. The user has 0 responsibility in the fact that the product originally had a design flaw. You have received a defective product, period.

In that precise case, eventhough Zebralight shipping policy states that the customer is responsible for shipping the light back, I would find it fair and up-front that Zebralight pays for the return shipping costs, as well as re-shipping costs. The customer should not pay more than he already has just to get the non-defective product he has paid for.

Has anyone worked out something with Zebralight about these return shipping costs?

Edit : I should also add that in the case of expensive return shipping costs, it could possibly be less expensive for Zebralight to just ship a replacement without you returning the defective unit. I'm not even sure of they recycle the defective units of if they are just tossed away??



Kiessling said:


> Mine acts up, too. Took more than 6 hours to reset to normal. And I thought I was somewhat stupid  :sick2:
> 
> As shipping it back internationally for service isn't a real option I think I'll just pass on this lilght until a stable and longterm-proven solution is established and buy a new one.
> It is too good to forget about it.
> ...


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 21, 2008)

It might be 25$ for a *package*. But you have to ask at the post office to send it as a *small-packet* or just as a plain envelope mail. This works for packages under 1kg. It should be in the range of 5$ - 10$ at maximum. And it arrives in the same time as standard packages (it's the same 1st class airmail).


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 21, 2008)

Unless the PO has misinformed me, not exactly. Technically you can ship a small object in a regular enveloppe as if it was documents, but it's not supposed to be allowed and it is at your risks since these envelope go through automated machines that are not designed to accept objects. The object needs to be as flas as possible, a CR123A flashlight with a decent protection quite thick for this.

In my country there is no "small packet" thing. Either it's an enveloppe for documents, reasonnably cheap, either it's a package and no matter if it's only 150grams it will be much, much more expensive.



Daniel_sk said:


> It might be 25$ for a *package*. But you have to ask at the post office to send it as a *small-packet* or just as a plain envelope mail. This works for packages under 1kg. It should be in the range of 5$ - 10$ at maximum. And it arrives in the same time as standard packages (it's the same 1st class airmail).


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry for a little offtopic...

The post office wants to earn money, so they don't tell you that you can send it as regular mail and save big money. 
It doesn't even need to be a regular envelope, it can be a small rectangular package. I read throught the post rules of our country - a envelope can be any rectangular shape, up to 2kg and the sum of all it's dimensions has to be under 90 centimeters (so even 30x30x30 is possible). These rules are about the same in the whole world. You can look up the details on the website of your post office. But I am sure that your post office has very similar rules (because I could send you such a package to France and they would treat it as regular mail).

The only difference is that you usually can't track it online or insure it.


----------



## tino_ale (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I need to read more about this. Shipping a 30x30x30cm 2kg box as an enveloppe for a few bucks sounds just too good if it's really the case :naughty:


----------



## MY (Apr 21, 2008)

I also ordered two units after the announcement was made of version 2 lights being shipped. I included in my comment section to only send lights with the new UI.

Does anyone know how may days EMS shipments from China to Europe (specifically Sweden) has taken?

I cannot imagine Zebralights throwing away defective lights since everything but the electronics is perfectly reusable. Although the electronics are potted, they may also be salvageable. 

Regards


----------



## bfly (Apr 21, 2008)

FWIW, I ordered my H30 on April 8th. It was shipped on the 9th and I received it today. It has the same issue as everyone else. It also makes a buzzing sound when on high. Thank goodness you guys figured it out first or I would have been pretty confused by its erratic behavior.

On a side note, I think it would be better if it were a clicky and also if it memorized the last light level.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



WadeF said:


> Those having the problem, have you cleaned the contacts, treated them with DeoxIT? Have you had this problem with a rechargable 3.7v battery? I've been only running a AW R123a and I've yet to have this issue. Wondering if the problem only exists with CR123A's, or if it would happen with either battery.
> 
> I tested mine last night after reading about this and I haven't had any issues so far.


Why should we need to treat a brand new light with De-Oxit?


----------



## Alan (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Why should we need to treat a brand new light with De-Oxit?



WadeF was trying to help and thought that the issue was caused by bad contact. He later found out he was able to reproduce the problem himself.

Honestly, no one (oops ... I can't believe I said it again) would want to return a light and wait for new one if the problem could be solved by simply cleaning the contact. Obviously, it is not contact issue in this case.

Alan


----------



## Scottiver (Apr 23, 2008)

Just saw on the Fenix-Store website that the "new", hopefully fixed H30 is shipping on 4/29.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 23, 2008)

My H30 is on the way since monday (21.), directly from Zebralight. It's supposed to be the new fixed version. I'll let you know when I receive it.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Why should we need to treat a brand new light with De-Oxit?


 
I treat all my new lights with DeoxIT. You don't have to if you don't enjoy increasing the performance of your lights.  I've seen brand new minimags go from dull yellow, to bright white (or closer to it) simply by treating with DeoxIT. 

Some people settle on products the way they are out of the box, some of us enjoy improving on them.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



WadeF said:


> I treat all my new lights with DeoxIT. You don't have to if you don't enjoy increasing the performance of your lights.
> 
> Some people settle on products the way they are out of the box, some of us enjoy improving on them.


 

+1 to that Wade. I love to tune my lights to get every advantage that I can get from them from UCL lenses, and low resistance fixes. DeoxIT works very well for the contact areas.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*



WadeF said:


> I treat all my new lights with DeoxIT. You don't have to if you don't enjoy increasing the performance of your lights.  I've seen brand new minimags go from dull yellow, to bright white (or closer to it) simply by treating with DeoxIT.
> 
> Some people settle on products the way they are out of the box, some of us enjoy improving on them.


Dude, I like improving my gadgets just like every other geek in here. But I give a lot of value for my hard-earned dollars. Having said that, if a brand new product doesn't work as it was meant to work out of the box, then I'm not wasting my money on it.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll chicken out and sit in the middle on this one!  I PREFER to open a box, push or twist the right contraption and, have the dang whodad work as expected! Now, that being said, there have been some occasions when the dang thing just didn't perform as expected. I was initially frustrated but then (only after I finally DID get the thing sorted out) did get a sense of accomplisment having intervened and brought it up to expectations. I guess along the way I get a much greater idea of how it works. I have had this experience with some of our very own area of interest here--flashlights! So, kinda depends on whatcha wanna do at the time I guess--tinker or use immediately.


Karl


----------



## DONLITE (Apr 24, 2008)

Zebralight- 5 Stars! Ship date: 4/7/08. Received: 4/21/08 (at my post office). Because of Registered mail and my personal schedule, I accepted delivery 4/23/08. I returned my unopened H30-Q5 immediately on 4/23/08 to Zebralight for the updated replacement. Obviously, I have to wait for mail delivery (US Postal says 5-10 days for return) and then? However, Zebralight Customer Service has corresponded faithfully and on a personal level has responded with 5 Stars! I want to make it perflectly clear that I do not like the circumstances that have evolved concerning the H30-Q5, However, Zebrallight has impressed me, with the professionalism they displayed throughout this entire ordeal! I would not hesitate, to purchase from them in the future! Sincerely, DONLITE


----------



## MY (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, it took four days for my EMS package to get to me in Sweden! Need to go play with my new toy but, unfortunately, the days are getting so long now . . . Will report back on the new circuits on my two H30s. 

Regards.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 26, 2008)

karlthev said:


> Well, I guess I'll chicken out and sit in the middle on this one!  I PREFER to open a box, push or twist the right contraption and, have the dang whodad work as expected! Now, that being said, there have been some occasions when the dang thing just didn't perform as expected. I was initially frustrated but then (only after I finally DID get the thing sorted out) did get a sense of accomplisment having intervened and brought it up to expectations. I guess along the way I get a much greater idea of how it works. I have had this experience with some of our very own area of interest here--flashlights! So, kinda depends on whatcha wanna do at the time I guess--tinker or use immediately.
> 
> 
> Karl




C'mon Karl....take a gamble!! :nana:

Mine is still behaving


----------



## karlthev (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got two of the H30s on order Paul--just haven't gotten 'em yet! I suspect that fenixshop is waiting until they get the new stock? I will always "tune" my lights as the need presents itself. :naughty:



Karl


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 26, 2008)

I got my second H30 yesterday and it so far does not seem to have the battery change issue. I haven't tested it extensively but have pulled the battery for a couple seconds with no problem and also did a test for about a half minute with no problems. This one came straight from Zebralight and although I ordered it April 8th (before Zebralight commented here about the fix they now have for the problem) it seems to be fine. 
I'm now considering keeping the other one with the issue. I may still send it in but the other night while watching Fireflies (real ones - the flying bug lights) I decided to see if they would respond to a flashing light source and since I had the H30 on me I decided to try pulling the tailcap for a second so it would go into momentary mode. It seemed like a better way to flash the Fireflies  It did seem they were more active after a few flashes and they appeared to be at least a 100 feet away.


----------



## coors (Apr 26, 2008)

H30 arrived today, Apr 26th, directly from Zebralight in China. Mine shipped on Apr 14th, which was 3 days before Zebralight's Apr 17th announcement that all lights shipping from Apr 16th will have the new reset switch. Mine does not have the new switch and yes it does have the problem as per this thread. The switch does reset though with the 5 second tailcap removal. If not for people here bringing this issue to light I doubt that I'd have ever removed the tailcap while the light was powered on...but now that I have, it is a bit unsettling paying so much money for a light that is not 100%. I haven't decided yet if I'll be returning mine for an exchange.
Aside from 'the issue' I'm absolutely delighted with all of the improvements compared to the H50-P4 that I have. The 80 lumens output is so much brighter than the 50 lumens from my H50. The tint is much warmer also...even so that the H50's P4 emission looks quite blueish next to the H30's. The low setting is just perfect now, to me. I had a bit difficult time reading with the H50-P4's low setting output. Not so with the H30-Q5! Perhaps if I'd have opted for the Q5 emitter in the H50, I'd not notice such a huge difference...but I do and it's dramatic too. Also, the one handed operation is pure joy to me. This is just a great light from a great company, in my opinion.

coors


----------



## WadeF (Apr 26, 2008)

Has Zebralight mentioned what those of us with the first run H30's with this issue should do? I'm not overly worried about it as it took me awhile to reproduce this issue, and seems easy to clear up if it happens. 

However, if Zebralight intends to issue us new lights I would be interested in those details.


----------



## dom (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd sent 3 of my 4 back to Matt from Fenixstore and he said they will will be replaced ASAP.

You'll probably have to send yours back to Zebra once he tells you.

The one i kept could be unscrewed while left on.
When the battery was replaced it will flash for a second and operation was the same.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Apr 27, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Has Zebralight mentioned what those of us with the first run H30's with this issue should do? I'm not overly worried about it as it took me awhile to reproduce this issue, and seems easy to clear up if it happens.
> 
> However, if Zebralight intends to issue us new lights I would be interested in those details.



+1

~Chip


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 27, 2008)

Is the H30 light and small enough to wear around your neck? If you have tried it, does the LED stay pointed straight ahead most of the time, or does it spin around most of the time?


----------



## WadeF (Apr 28, 2008)

I have worn my H30 around my neck while it is on the headband, worked fine for me.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Apr 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Has Zebralight mentioned what those of us with the first run H30's with this issue should do? I'm not overly worried about it as it took me awhile to reproduce this issue, and seems easy to clear up if it happens.
> 
> However, if Zebralight intends to issue us new lights I would be interested in those details.



Personally, I think those of us who bought the first batch should just get a new one shipped to us along with a return shipping label for the defective unit. This is a known defect and I don't think we should be responsible for the postage and headache of returning a "DOA" light and then waiting for a replacement. With Zebralight's customer service reputation I'm suprised this hasn't been taken care of already, mine is getting flakier, it started acting up tonight without even touching the tailcap and was very stubborn to "reset" by grounding the positive nub.

~Chip


----------



## mountainpenguin (Apr 29, 2008)

on mine if you hold the switch down as the battery is screwed in it seems to clear the problem every time.


----------



## nekomane (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm having problems with all 3 units (2 are for friends) which were ordered directly from Zebralight's 
site on the 16th, shipped on the 21st, and arrived on the 24th.

On one particular light, levels start sequencing through lo-med-hi-lo-med-hi in about 0.5 second intervals.
At first, I thought it was some kind of demo mode, but it would not turn off. 
Checked the writing on the package but there is no mention of a demo mode :shrug:

Have any of you been contacting the MFG? Do we wait for a reply from Zebralight here?


----------



## NiceGuyGaz (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Whistling Zebras?*

Hi

Got my Zebralight yesterday - no problems as far as I can see, works fine.

Very nice light, can't leave it alone; very very bright for it's size! Blinding in fact, was seeing stars most of last night ... 

Looks like I got lucky with the tint again; my H50 has a lovely buttery glow to it and my new H30 is again very yellowy, more lemon than butter though.

While playing with it last night I was holding it against my ear for some reason  and noticed it whistles! Anyone else notice this?

Using a 3.7v li-ion RCR there is a high pitched tone with a ticking counterpoint underneath, very noticable ONCE you notice it - but only on max power, not on the lesser levels. I think the ticking is the cell discharging? 

I put a nearly new Surefire primary in and again it whistles but much more quietly with no ticking sound.

I have visions of people globally holding torches to their heads lol


----------



## TOTC (Apr 29, 2008)

wvaltakis2 said:


> Personally, I think those of us who bought the first batch should just get a new one shipped to us along with a return shipping label for the defective unit. This is a known defect and I don't think we should be responsible for the postage and headache of returning a "DOA" light and then waiting for a replacement. With Zebralight's customer service reputation I'm suprised this hasn't been taken care of already, mine is getting flakier, it started acting up tonight without even touching the tailcap and was very stubborn to "reset" by grounding the positive nub.
> 
> ~Chip



You know, I've got to agree 100%

This is leaving a sour taste in my mouth at this point: my H30 is becoming less and less reliable from its originally annoying state of sometimes being momentary-only. I mentioned before that my switch was becoming flakier and that is getting worse. I was using my H30 to read the other night and when I decided I was done it would not turn off. I clicked the switch a couple dozen times with no result, held it down with no result, and then finally just unscrewed the tailcap so it would turn off.

This is my third Zebralight (I own two H50's) and I previously wrote a glowing review on another forum of my original H50.

With the way this H30 is acting up, however, I'm getting fed up.

Taking my lunch break to head over to the post office, stand in a long line, and then _pay to return a product that should have never left the factory_ is a frustrating proposition, especially since it sounds like I will then have to wait a period of time until Fenix-Store gets enough of the "fixed" units in.

Why is it the customer's responsibility to spend the time and money to rectify a R&D / QC problem?
:thumbsdow


----------



## gunga (Apr 29, 2008)

I totally agree. I have an early model H30 and this problem has occureed on occasion. I'm not looking forward to it getting worse.

The customer should NOT have to pay for a (should be) recalled product.

The replacement lights can just be the bodies as all the accessories should be fine.

The shipping label works if you are in the states, but it gets hazy in other countries (like up here in Canada) unless you use say, UPS...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 29, 2008)

Can people mail them first class to the Fenix-Store.com in Atlanta?


----------



## coors (Apr 29, 2008)

mountainpenguin said:


> on mine if you hold the switch down as the battery is screwed in it seems to clear the problem every time.


I've been making mine 'go wonky' on purpose ever since I received it. At times it's done all of the tricks listed by others on this thread. Mountainpenguin's remedy works everytime, no matter what my H30's induced to behave like. Also, someone suggested that these unwanted behavoiurs might grow worse over time. Is that a viable concern or simply disgruntled speculation? And finally...one person here had their H30 shipped after Zebralight's announced 'all units will have new reset switch from Apr 16th/problem fixed' input...but it appears that there is not a fix yet. So how is exchanging these first batch ones for new ones going to help?

coors


----------



## Dizos (Apr 30, 2008)

> And finally...one person here had their H30 shipped after Zebralight's announced 'all units will have new reset switch from Apr 16th/problem fixed' input...but it appears that there is not a fix yet. So how is exchanging these first batch ones for new ones going to help?



I hope the person who received the defective unit asks Zebralight this question and posts the response here. I just mailed out my defective units but would be very frustrated if the problem is not fixed when I receive the updated lights. Zebralight will not ship out the updated units until they receive the returned defective units, so this is a time consuming process which I would be unhappy to have to repeat.


----------



## MiniLux (Apr 30, 2008)

nekomane said:


> I'm having problems with all 3 units (2 are for friends) which were ordered directly from Zebralight's
> site on the 16th, shipped on the 21st, and arrived on the 24th.
> 
> On one particular light, levels start sequencing through lo-med-hi-lo-med-hi in about 0.5 second intervals.
> ...


 
I received mine yesterday (purchased at ZebraLight homepage) and it showed the same behaviour 

I could stop it by shortening the head contact against the body with a piece of wire, but I am not very pleased as the problem might reappear anytime, and especially when in real need of a working light


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 30, 2008)

:thumbsdow ... This is Un-acceptable .

IS this thing fixed ...... or not ?


We expect better product development

.


----------



## phypaa (Apr 30, 2008)

It sounds that we should wait for a long time for the company to solve the problems.
It seen that both H50 and H30 are not stable


----------



## nekomane (Apr 30, 2008)

coors said:


> *snip* And finally...one person here had their H30 shipped after Zebralight's announced 'all units will have new reset switch from Apr 16th/problem fixed' input...but it appears that there is not a fix yet. coors


Here is the post from ZL stating that all units shipped from the 16th would be the new ones. 
Compared to my previous order for a H50 (which shipped the next day of ordering), the H30 was delayed 
a few days so I assumed this was due to the units being replaced.



Dizos said:


> I hope the person who received the defective unit asks Zebralight this question and posts the response here. I just mailed out my defective units but would be very frustrated if the problem is not fixed when I receive the updated lights. Zebralight will not ship out the updated units until they receive the returned defective units, so this is a time consuming process which I would be unhappy to have to repeat.


Dizos, I emailed ZL after I made the post above. Still waiting for a reply. Did you get an RMA and details of how to proceed?



MiniLux said:


> I received mine yesterday (purchased at ZebraLight homepage) and it showed the same behaviour
> *snip*


MiniLux, when was the order date and shipping date? Could this be a separate issue limited to the '2nd' batch? 
I've taken a *.avi file on my P&S digicam but don't know how to host it somewhere.
I can email it to someone capable if you PM your email addy.

The other lights in my hands, one will not turn on at all, the other is flaky (showing symptoms described previously by others).

I like everything about the H30 when it works as intended, and is a potential EDC candidate, not just as a headlamp but an all-rounder.
Size, brightness, tint, machining, fit and finish, and the balance between all of these are up to my ordinary needs. 
The originality of the current (and other yet to be released) Zebralight products are fantastic, and though I only lurked in the thread where ZL was taking opinions, read through it with interest before purchasing and admire the way they listen to their customers. 

Hope these issues get resolved soon!


----------



## petrev (Apr 30, 2008)

nekomane said:


> I've taken a *.avi file on my P&S digicam but don't know how to host it somewhere.
> I can email it to someone capable if you PM your email addy.
> 
> !


 
MediaFire.com do free file hosting for a simple download

Pete


----------



## DONLITE (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone been to the Zebralight website recently? Their office will be closed for 1 week to observe their May Day Holiday. All their products are currently listed "out of stock". I'm a disgruntled H30-Q5 purchaser that sent it back for an upgraded replacement. On top of the defective shipments, long shipment delivery times, we have a holiday break. The recent threads suggest additional switch problems? I'd like feedback from Zebralight about these concerns, however we'll have to wait a week. Is May Day a Chinese religious holiday? Don


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 30, 2008)

phypaa said:


> It sounds that we should wait for a long time for the company to solve the problems.
> It seen that both H50 and H30 are not stable


What's wrong with the H50? Its been out longer than the H30, and I have not read about problems with it yet.


----------



## DONLITE (Apr 30, 2008)

I personally wanted the push button switch and lithium battery format of the H30-Q5. Don


----------



## Dizos (Apr 30, 2008)

> Dizos, I emailed ZL after I made the post above. Still waiting for a reply. Did you get an RMA and details of how to proceed?



Yes, I received an RMA. I was also informed that my return shipping costs will be refunded.


----------



## nekomane (May 1, 2008)

Received a reply from Zebralight a few hours ago.
I will ship the 3 units back with a RMA, and they will send out new ones after their May holiday.

petrev, thanks for the link


----------



## ZebraLight (May 1, 2008)

I just learned that there might be some 'bad ones' from our 2nd batch. I will talk to our manufacturing guys tomorrow morning about this. We do have a fix for the UI since 16th last month. I myself and several other testing people have tested the fix with thousands of twistings simulating lockouts and battery changings (unscrew when High, Med, Low, screw back on with different delays, different batteries 3v/3.7v, etc.), all sucessfull.


----------



## russthetoolman (May 1, 2008)

Thanks ZebraLight for updating us.


----------



## Kiessling (May 1, 2008)

Mine (1st batch Fenix Store) now gets weirder and weirder. Not only does the proposed fix not work as intended, it also changes modes backwards now and is dimmer than before ... and often quits altogether, even without any battery disconnect.

Not reliable. Not used.

Given the hassle and cost of sending it back internationally I guess I'll just throw it in the garbage and wait until ... or if ... the problem will be resolved and order a new one then.

That's the price to pay for being on the frontier of new developments. Things happen. THis is not the end of the world for us flashaholics, but it could be a terrible event for ZL.

bernie


----------



## bfly (May 1, 2008)

FWIW, shipping it back to China via the US Postal Service only cost me $1.80 US. Lets hope the replacement works better than the original.



Kiessling said:


> Mine (1st batch Fenix Store) now gets weirder and weirder. Not only does the proposed fix not work as intended, it also changes modes backwards now and is dimmer than before ... and often quits altogether, even without any battery disconnect.
> 
> Not reliable. Not used.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiessling (May 1, 2008)

It will cost me about $10 and my time, which makes it an unreasonable decision. 
So I'll just sit, wait and watch until one can be sure the replacements are working reliably.
bernie


----------



## 4sevens (May 1, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> It will cost me about $10 and my time, which makes it an unreasonable decision.
> So I'll just sit, wait and watch until one can be sure the replacements are working reliably.
> bernie


Bernie, When we get a shipment of fixed ones we'll send you replacements. We'll test each one to make sure they're fixed for good.
Hang in there.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 1, 2008)

:thumbsup::twothumbs Knew we could count on David ! :twothumbs
.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 1, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> It will cost me about $10 and my time, which makes it an unreasonable decision.
> So I'll just sit, wait and watch until one can be sure the replacements are working reliably.
> bernie


Hi Kiessling!

Just a few posts up I found this which suggests that no one will incur any return costs, other than time spent I guess.:thumbsup:

Hang in there and get an RMA from them before returning the light.


Dizos said:


> Yes, I received an RMA. I was also informed that my return shipping costs will be refunded.



On the other hand, if you plan on throwing it away, I'll send you shipping costs and take it off your hands for you!


----------



## 4sevens (May 1, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> Hi Kiessling!
> 
> Just a few posts up I found this which suggests that no one will incur any return costs, other than time spent I guess.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


No, please don't throw it away! Hang in there and hang on to your light


----------



## wvaltakis2 (May 1, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Bernie, When we get a shipment of fixed ones we'll send you replacements. We'll test each one to make sure they're fixed for good.
> Hang in there.


 
Does this go for all of us who bought one of the first 18 you had?

~Chip


----------



## RdlyLite (May 2, 2008)

Kinda sad to report, that a few dasy after I recieved my H30, it acted up for a gud couple of minutes. The momentary thing was happening. But has been good since then. 

*Do you guys think I should return it?* This sucks. This little light is SOOO useful! It does the job! But Im worried that it will start to act up again. *How can I 'force' it to act up again?* Maybe I can try that and see if it goes ****oo...


----------



## fresnorich (May 2, 2008)

ZebraLight said:


> I just learned that there might be some 'bad ones' from our 2nd batch. I will talk to our manufacturing guys tomorrow morning about this.



I'm guessing that I would not want to be on the receiving end of this "talk." I'm glad you're on top of this though and I'm looking forward to receiving my light.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 2, 2008)

I received my H30 today, shipped directly from Zebralight on Apr 21. 
My first impression - it's great. Small, lightweight, powerfull. I attached it to the shoulder strap on my rucksack and I did a night walk in the woods today. I didn't miss the headband. The beam is much more practical than on the H50 (I think it's much "flood").
But - unfortunately - I started having problems with the UI during the walk :mecry::mecry:. It's not the "momentary-only" problem. But the light started on HIGH, sometimes I couldn't access the LOW mode. Sometimes it cycled backwards through the modes. I tried everything with the tailcap. I guess it's going back to Zebralight . *Edit: Read next message below* (this problem probably occurs only on a 80%+ depleted CR123A) .

It's a GREAT headlamp, but they need to fix the UI problem. My H30 was supposed to be the fixed version. I don't know if I got a lemon or if there is still a bug in the UI.

The thing is - it worked good for the first minutes (or hours) but then it started having problems with the UI... But the headlamp can be switched off and on anytime - it's just the mode cycling that is messed up.

Everything else is great, it would be THE headlamp - if it didn't suffer from the UI problems.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 3, 2008)

I am doing some more tests with the headlamp, it seems to work fine on a fresh primary CR123A. The previously used one was a partially depleted, it's possible that the headlamp started having problems because the CR123A was nearly empty at the end of the trip... 
The depleted battery is now reading 2.63V on the voltmeter and the H30 won't switch on at this point.

I'll report more later.

EDIT- The headlamp will switch to high mode if the tailcap part is knocked against a hard surface slightly.

EDIT2 - I can now replicate the problem. The problems seem to start when the battery is beyond 80% depleted (I used batteries that were depleted in a SF A2, which leaves about 25% of the battery capacity?). Switching to high will result in a slight flickering, next time the headlamp starts from high and you usually loose the low mode - which is a bit sad, because you want to run on low to squeeze the last bit of the battery power.


----------



## petrev (May 3, 2008)

Hi

Just got mine delivered direct from ZL to UK - should be fixed version and so far so great !

Love it - working on rechargeable at the moment . . . will report if any problems !

*Daniel_sk -* looking good on the strap there - love the little clip for pocket/strap use and will probably use a security lanyard/claw as well ! twould be horrible to lose it down some inaccessible place . . .

Cheers
Pete


----------



## dom (May 3, 2008)

Using rechargeable on mine - i noted when in high mode and the batt hits 2.8V (measured a minute later) the light will just cut out.

If in med mode and the batt hits near empty , the light will strobe. You can put it in low mode and it works 
normally. 
I presume it would strobe again when the battery gets low enough -though i never waited that long.

Perhaps the driver won't totally suck the life out of a non-rechargeable? 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## jirik_cz (May 3, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> The depleted battery is now reading 2.63V on the voltmeter and the H30 won't switch on at this point.



I've made some runtime tests in TK10 with many CR123 batteries. After one day rest they all have 2.7-2.8V. Some still work in P2D for couple of minutes but some don't and are absolutely empty. So resting voltage is probably not the best indication of primary cell capacity.


----------



## coors (May 3, 2008)

That Zebralight seems to be sorting the issue out is great news. Mine works well enough, for now. Until I know that they've absolutely corrected the switch, mine will keep serving as my most used light.
I've been doing runtime tests with 2x of the 6x Ultrafire rechargeable cr123 cells that I purchased. On their 2nd charge no1 cell gave 1hr 26min 33sec runtime...on the high setting. No2 cell gave 1hr 21min 23sec runtime...on high setting. Both are charging to 4.19v, fresh off charger and when the light goes out, during testing, the cells are at 3.08-3.11 volts. Are these runtimes and figures in keeping with others rechargeable cr123 runtimes?

coors


----------



## Kiessling (May 3, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Bernie, When we get a shipment of fixed ones we'll send you replacements. We'll test each one to make sure they're fixed for good.
> Hang in there.



Hey 4x7 !
No way you do that. Just because I am too lazy to go through the warranty process does not mean you'll have to do it for me. 
But thanx for the offer, cool gesture. 
Just tell me when you have the new ones in and I'll order right away.

bernie


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 3, 2008)

Does the UI work reliably if you screw, unscrew the light? I mean, operate it like the H50.

Bill


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 3, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Does the UI work reliably if you screw, unscrew the light? I mean, operate it like the H50.
> 
> Bill



No Bill , thats what starts the problem.

Such as just changing the battery.

According to the begining posts of this thread.
.


----------



## JeffLB (May 3, 2008)

Just got one of the new batch H30 from the Fenix store. It has all of the problems described already. Disappointed. :sigh:


----------



## cy (May 3, 2008)

sure sorry to hear about all the issues.. was getting ready to order a H-30... please let us know when issues are fixed...


----------



## Scottiver (May 4, 2008)

I got mine from the new batch yesterday and it seems to be working perfectly. So far so happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomab (May 5, 2008)

I placed order at Fenix Store April 6th, it was shipped to me April 29th, received mine, May 2nd. 

I took it on a camping trip and it worked 100% of the time correctly. I did not have to do a battery change. I am running Titanium brand primary cr123.

Once I got home I messed around with it further and got it to run through the low, med, high, low, med, high, uncontrollably without stopping. Had to take out battery. Inserted battery and it then worked fine. Another time I unscrewed the battery while on high and retightened it and it would not turn on. I took the battery out and pressed the switch a bunch of times then put battery back in and it worked. By no means am I saying that is a quick fix for all, or even for me in the future but it is what I did and it worked this time.

I have been playing with it for a while now and I can't seem to get it to act up again.......so far. 

I plan on keeping this as long as the problem does't get worse or more frequent. Truly an amazing and usefull light!


I am leaving it on high to wear down the battery to see if something changes for me. It is getting rather warm/hot while on high. I didn't see any restrictions about leaving it on high mode for an extended period but does anyone think this should or shouldn't be done? What does Zebralight recommend? 

Thanks,

Tomab


----------



## RdlyLite (May 6, 2008)

tomab said:


> I placed order at Fenix Store April 6th, it was shipped to me April 29th, received mine, May 2nd.
> 
> I took it on a camping trip and it worked 100% of the time correctly. I did not have to do a battery change. I am running Titanium brand primary cr123.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Tomab.

You experience is similiar to mine. From the way it worked well at the very beginning to how it 'acted' up. And I also thought it got too warm on high modes. One thing is that I am running RCR 3.0 volt. I suspect its small size doesn't help. But of course, that is one of the reasons many of us bought it. But who knows...

I am extremely please with the performance of this light and if it wasn't for the UI issues it would and could be a 'light of the year' type of tool. 

Mine has been working flawlessly since it went '****oo' for a bit some weeks ago.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 6, 2008)

cy said:


> sure sorry to hear about all the issues.. was getting ready to order a H-30... please let us know when issues are fixed...


Same here. Is there an "okay, all the weird UI issues are fixed and have not appeared for a while, go ahead and order now" email notification?


----------



## tino_ale (May 6, 2008)

It's sad to read that apparently some new "fixed" units are still acting up.

I have received my two H30, shipped after ZL stated they were shipping new fixed units.

First note is that on one of the two units, the plastic ring that hides the circuit has fallen off the light. It happened when I poped out a CR123 batt to try a RCR123. The ring was aparently not properly glued against the circuit. It doesn't seem to have any other purpose than just aesthetic though. BTW I was disappointed in how the circuit looks : quite badly finished, some soldering work is obviously done by hand and not expert hands. There is lots of soldering flux left on the board as well as this grey poting compound, a bit all around, which looks really messy.

Second note is that one of the light had a weird behavior at first. flickering or cycling through levels while I was not pressing the button. Would not reach high. I noticed tapping the light agains a hard object had an effect on the flickering or behavior.

So I opened the light, and cleaned the contacts. The contact on the board doesn't look good. It looks oxidized or something, with some dark patterns on the copper disk. After I did this, the light worked normaly and since I haven't had any problem with the UI.

So for the people who still have problems with a suposedly "fixed" unit, if tapping the light on a table has an effect it _could_ be a contact problem. Just a thought. 

Beside these problems, I really like the form factor and beam. Not so happy about the tint, pretty cold and purplish especially on one of my units. Also the light should be just a little thicker at it's wall and battery cap, which really doesn't look tough at all.

IMO this is a very nice light that needs much more robust electronics and deserves a better finish on how the electronic is manufactured and potted in the light. Besides, a low battery level should not lead to an unstable behavior or anything like that.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 6, 2008)

tino_ale said:


> It's sad to read that apparently some new "fixed" units are still acting up.
> 
> I have received my two H30, shipped after ZL stated they were shipping new fixed units.
> 
> ...


Very good post.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 6, 2008)

tomab said:


> I placed order at Fenix Store April 6th, it was shipped to me April 29th, received mine, May 2nd.
> 
> I took it on a camping trip and it worked 100% of the time correctly. I did not have to do a battery change. I am running Titanium brand primary cr123.
> 
> ...



I ran mine on an RCR123 until it quit - I think the protected RCR kicked in to shut it down. It was a bit warm but no harm I'm sure since these are not being driven that hard - 80 lumens for a Q5 is not pushing it at all.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 6, 2008)

I wrote to Fenix store to ask about replacing the one I got from them with the 'problem' and they said they are still waiting to hear from Zebralight on how to handle this. Hmmm .....


----------



## MetalZone (May 6, 2008)

I got mine (the fixed version apparently) some time back. Haven't used it much but I haven't encountered a problem yet.
The only thing I didn't like on mine is the tint. It's quite purplish.


----------



## Dutchman (May 6, 2008)

Received my H30 today from the fenix shop.
So far no problems.

Kees


----------



## luxlover (May 6, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> I ran mine on an RCR123 until it quit - I think the protected RCR kicked in to shut it down. It was a bit warm but no harm I'm sure since these are not being driven that hard - 80 lumens for a Q5 is not pushing it at all.


Matrix,
Per your post....."I'm sure since these are not being driven that hard - 80 lumens for a Q5 is not pushing it at all." Here is MY reminder to H30 owners, of the current draw of each level at the battery from a previous Luxlover post....
Low = 14mA (0.014A)
Medium = 117mA (0.117A)
High = 455mA (0.455A)

Would any electronics experts care to comment on whether the High level is drawing too much current for such a little light? I have yet to run a protected BS R123 cell on High, until the cell shuts down. That small test is pending.

Jeff


----------



## matrixshaman (May 6, 2008)

It does sound like yours is drawing a lot on high. I would guess it might have something to do with the Vf of the LED but could also be the circuit. I would have expected to see more like 250 to 300ma draw on high. I'll see if I can check mine.
Just looked for my meter that will check current but it's nowhere to be found at the moment so maybe someone else can see if this is typical for the H30.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 6, 2008)

Don't forget that H30 has 110 emitter lumens, 80 lumens is OTF value. So the LED is probably driven with slightly more than 350mA current.


----------



## karlthev (May 6, 2008)

My two (so far!) are OK....


Karl


----------



## luxlover (May 6, 2008)

karlthev said:


> My two (so far!) are OK....
> 
> Karl


Karl,
Have you checked the current draw at each level at the battery.....on each light?

Jeff


----------



## luxlover (May 6, 2008)

Having read matrix's post, I decided to take another set of current readings with a fresh BS R123 cell. I took readings about five times, and the average of the five are below:
 Low = 14mA (0.014A)
Medium = 49mA (0.049A)
High = 440mA (0.440A)

Note that the _Relative Flux vs. Current _graph on page 8 of the link below is dealing with current at the output end of the circuit, namely at the emitter after regulation. My current readings are at the battery. So maybe matrix thought that my readings were taken at the emitter. By eyeballing the graph, It appears that a 440mA current draw at the emitter will generate 118lm. That would be bulb lumens. Zebraight specifies an 80lm output at the front end. Without disassembling the light and unsoldering one of the Q5's leads, I cannot determine the current draw of the emitter. It may be that 440mA is not high for an 80lm output. But then again it may be high. 
http://www.cree.com/cn/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf

Jeff


----------



## DONLITE (May 7, 2008)

Zebralight advertised H30-Q5 and started retail sales! Fenix-store or via their website, major issues exist! Have they been truly resolved? Read the threads of CPF members still having problems! I've paid via PayPal 4/7/08 for a product that? I've waited because of manufacturing defects, and May Day Holidays, etc., etc. No more patience. I'd gladly accept a full refund! Done!


----------



## luxlover (May 7, 2008)

DONLITE said:


> Zebralight advertised H30-Q5 and started retail sales! Fenix-store or via their website, major issues exist! Have they been truly resolved? Read the threads of CPF members still having problems! I've paid via PayPal 4/7/08 for a product that? I've waited because of manufacturing defects, and May Day Holidays, etc., etc. No more patience. I'd gladly accept a full refund! Done!



PM sent!


----------



## sledhead (May 7, 2008)

Ordered mine on April 9th. Something tells me I'm in for a long wait, but after seeing it at PF10 I know it will be worth it! 
Of course knowing Jeff has one and Karl has 2! doesn't help!:twothumbs Enjoy!


----------



## luxlover (May 7, 2008)

sledhead said:


> Ordered mine on April 9th. Something tells me I'm in for a long wait. But after seeing it at PF10, I know it will be worth it!
> Of course knowing Jeff has one and Karl has 2, doesn't help!:twothumbs Enjoy!


Sandy,
You have no idea how fine is this light. I was too skeptical to watch the demo by Wade, so I dismissed it. Never again will I be so narrow minded. Then Karl gave me a sales pitch, trying to convince me that I would be a fool not to order one. I think I did so just to get him off my back. But thanks Karl for twisting my arm. This light should be awarded "Best EDC Light For First Quarter 2008."

Jeff


----------



## kaichu dento (May 8, 2008)

DONLITE said:


> Zebralight advertised H30-Q5 and started retail sales! Fenix-store or via their website, major issues exist! Have they been truly resolved? Read the threads of CPF members still having problems! I've paid via PayPal 4/7/08 for a product that? I've waited because of manufacturing defects, and May Day Holidays, etc., etc. No more patience. I'd gladly accept a full refund! Done!



Amidst the Zebralight lovefest this post seems so rare, which is hard to understand given the high number of problems reported. Like everyone else here I can't wait to get a Zebralight or ten, but I don't want a problematic unit that makes you fall in love, then frustrates you with awkard UI problems, especially when we have other lights available that are having none of these problems. I'm still hoping to read any day now that the problems are truly history, but more and more each day I find myself hoping to see the Fenix response to the Zebralight.


----------



## vincebdx (May 8, 2008)

I received it yesterday (shipped 21 april) and my H30 work perfectly. :twothumbs


----------



## RdlyLite (May 8, 2008)

Hands down. This H30 is something truly special. It fulfills the needs we have all been wanting ever since the cree craze took over. With that said, I hope the my H30 stays UI clean!


----------



## Patriot (May 9, 2008)

karlthev said:


> My two (so far!) are OK....
> 
> 
> Karl




Good deal Karl, It looks like we both lucked out.


----------



## luxlover (May 9, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Good deal Karl, It looks like we both lucked out.



Patriot,
I want all the world to know that it was Karlthev, with his relentless nature, who twisted my arm into buying an H30. So I thank him for being so persuasive.

Karl,
The check for your consulting fee....."is in the mail."

Jeff


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 9, 2008)

Can someone please do a test with CR123A primary cellse that are partially discharged? Something like 1/3 or 1/4 energy left in the battery.

My H30 is from the second fixed batch (shipped April 21), it works great with fresh cells, but it starts acting up with discharged cells. For example - it runs just fine on low with a partially discharged cell, swaping the battery for a fresh one will sometimes result in a cycling through the levels, which can't be stopped. Sometimes the H30 doesn't start on a fresh battery after using a depleted battery.:duh2:

I don't know what to do... Did they actually fix the problem? I can go and send it back to Zebralight, but it doesn't make sense if I get a headlamp with the same bug back. I think it's pretty serious problem because you can't rely on the headlamp...


----------



## vincebdx (May 9, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> Can someone please do a test with CR123A primary cellse that are partially discharged? Something like 1/3 or 1/4 energy left in the battery.
> 
> My H30 is from the second fixed batch (shipped April 21), it works great with fresh cells, but it starts acting up with discharged cells. For example - *it runs just fine on low with a partially discharged cell, swaping the battery for a fresh one will sometimes result in a cycling through the levels, which can't be stopped. Sometimes the H30 doesn't start on a fresh battery after using a depleted battery*.:duh2:
> 
> I don't know what to do... Did they actually fix the problem? I can go and send it back to Zebralight, but it doesn't make sense if I get a headlamp with the same bug back. I think it's pretty serious problem because you can't rely on the headlamp...


I've the same thing, with primary cell partially discharged.


----------



## DONLITE (May 9, 2008)

Zebralight has introduced and established a new standard in headlamps that CPF members "CRAVE". Is it perfect yet? Obviously- NO!!! How about competition? Supply and demand? Is there another manufacturer, that can offer us an alternative? Should Zebralight return to the "twisty switch"? Can they perfect the UI "clickie" switch? Stayed tune, I've waited well over 1 month to receive the "H30". It's been paid for, but guess what? I haven't seen it, held it, or tasted, yet? I'm supposely scheduled to receive an updated return from Zebralight,(my dilemna began 4/07/08)they promised EMS shipment 5/9/08, still no confirmation. Regardless of all it's reported "outstanding" performances, it should perform "flawless" all of the time! I'm guilty of wanting one. Alot of "hype" and anicipation! Until I stop reading about all the problems advertised on CPF, concerning the H30, will I become a satisfied consumer! :mecry: :thumbsdow


----------



## tomab (May 9, 2008)

At what voltage can a primary cr123a normally be considered 
"partially discharged" and then considered "dead"? Besides when the light doesn't work anymore.

My H30 really started misbehaving when the voltage reads 2.08-2.3 ....with a primary. Some symptoms include: flickering on high, inconsistant turn on, turn off then on it starts on high, not as bright, 1.8 won't switch levels, very dim...

I reported earlier that I had a problem with my H30 when I took the battery out while it was on. I don't seem to have any problem as long as I switch it off before I take the battery out. So my solution for this behavior is not to do that anymore.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 9, 2008)

That's true. The problem occurs sometimes when you unscrew the tailcap while the headlamp is on. The it might start cycling through the modes or stop working. Waiting a while will fix it (or doing the paper-clip trick). 

The other thing is that it gets confused when the battery is low. My H30 will sometimes stuck in medium level when the battery is low, this sucks - because I want to save the remaining battery power and not use the higher levels.

It just isn't super-reliable. My old Tikka XP will work EVERY time, no matter how I push the switch or if the cells are nearly empty. 

I'll wait for Zebralight to answer my email. Maybe they have fixed the problem ... (but my H30 was supposed to be the fixed batch).


----------



## cdosrun (May 9, 2008)

I ordered my H30 from Zebralight on 12th April and then had two shipping notifications, once on 15th and another on 24th but it finally arrived today.

Initially it was fine but I found that if I held the button down whilst putting the cell in it can cycle through all brightnesses without abatement and once a friend was playing with it and it wouldn't turn off but since then I haven't had a problem and haven't been able to duplicate the either of the above conditions.

Hopefully mine isn't one of the defective batch, it would be a shame because it is a fantastic little light, really quite cute.

Andrew

p.s. mine also came with an Ultrafire RCR123, is that normal? It was certainly an unexpected surprise.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 10, 2008)

I just got an email from Zebralight, they are sending me a replacement H30 on Monday. I'll send the H30 back, but they are not going to wait until it arrives. Good customer service. 

I'll let you all know when the replacement arrives, and I'll do some tests with it.


----------



## DM51 (May 10, 2008)

Useful posts and info, Daniel. I forgot to ask, and maybe I missed it - did you try the various fixes listed in this thread, such as Matrixshaman's?


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 10, 2008)

Yes, I tried the paper-clip trick (I felt like MacGyver for a moment ) and it helped. This will get the H30 back to work, if it's either stuck in the cycling or doesn't switch on at all. The problem is that it's just a temporary fix and I can't open the H30 in the field to do this.

I think the H30 suffers from two different problems. One is the low battery problem - the headlamp gets confused when the battery is low. The second one is the reset problem, turning the tailcap while it's switched on can result in random behaviour (cycling through modes, stuck on a level, or doesn't turn on at all).

As mentioned before, once you get the headlamp on a depleted cell in to the "cycling bug" or similar, switching to a fresh primary cell won't help. You either have to wait with the battery removed or reset it with a paper clip. 

Most of the time, these problems don't occur, so most people don't notice them at first. Turning the tailcap doesn't always cause this behaviour. 

I am using Energizer CR123A cells, I don't have any rechargeable cells to test this. I'll do extensive tests on the replacement unit from Zebralight, because I want to be sure that it will work whenever I'll need it.


----------



## DM51 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks. That is a very good summary.


----------



## tomab (May 10, 2008)

Personally, I never had to use the paper clip method. When mine acted up I could partially remove the tail cap and then press the switch a bunch of times, anywhere from 6-12. Never had to wait. This seemed to reset it whether it was with a partially discharged cell or a brand new cell. Does this work for anyone else? I would rather just press the switch than to use a paper clip if I don't have to.

Not saying that the paperclip doesn't work as I'm sure it does, just easier to press a switch in the "field".......If it does indeed provide the same "fix" consistantly. 

In all fairness to Zebralight it is difficult to get mine to show some of the problems that have been reported. Other than the problems with depleted batteries, then again, few things work well with depleted batteries.


----------



## Tohuwabohu (May 12, 2008)

My H30 shipped from Fenixstore April 29th arrived May 5th.
It does not have the UI problem. Only when I unscrew the tailcap when the light is on and tighten it immediately it sometimes begins to switch modes automatically. Unscrewing the tailcap for more than one or two seconds always stops this.

But what I see at my H30 is a slight flickering in high mode especially when reading a book or shining the light at a white wall from 1 meter distance. There is no stroboscopic effect when I wave my hand in front of the light.
In low or medium mode I see no flickering.

Does anybode else here notice the flickering in high mode?

I think I can hear a noise corresponding to the flickering when I hold the tailcap directly to my ear (~25Hz ticking and ~2kHz summing noise).


----------



## cy (May 12, 2008)

ok... is this resolved yet? 

sure would like to get one on order... but obviously don't want to, until all issues are resolved. 

sure would have been nice to have stayed with the original twist cap, three stage. (one of the best features of zebralight)

my original zebra light has been a handy headlamp. it's main drawback is runtime on high. which I'm hoping using R123 will resolve.


----------



## Aura (May 12, 2008)

Tohuwabohu said:


> My H30 shipped from Fenixstore April 29th arrived May 5th.
> It does not have the UI problem. Only when I unscrew the tailcap when the light is on and tighten it immediately it sometimes begins to switch modes automatically. Unscrewing the tailcap for more than one or two seconds always stops this.
> 
> But what I see at my H30 is a slight flickering in high mode especially when reading a book or shining the light at a white wall from 1 meter distance. There is no stroboscopic effect when I wave my hand in front of the light.
> ...



Mine is also from the April 29th shipment, and there is no flickering in any of the modes. When it is on the low mode, and I cycle through the modes, there is a single flicker when it goes from low back to low, before going through med & high. I assume this is normal.

Mine exhibits the same behavior as yours when the cap is unscrewed and tightened immediately. Sometimes, while the cap is unscrewed, and I press the button a few times, there is a single blink when the cap is tightened and it may go through the automatic switching. Again, like yours, unscrewing the tailcap for a few seconds always stops this. Cleaning and applying DeoxIt does not seem to change anything.


----------



## TOTC (May 13, 2008)

Snow's unit, which he got on May 2 is now acting up on him:


Snow said:


> Well as of last night, I have now experience the UI issue. I changed the battery and the light wouldn't work. It would come on in high, go to momentary only, or cycle through the levels without me being able to stop it. I guess it's time to contact Zebralight to see if they're really fixed this or not. It's a shame since it's such a great light. Hopefully they'll get it sorted out.



This has gotten ridiculous.

I've been waiting for *solid* confirmation of fixed units before sending mine in, but it seems that bad ones keep showing up in the "fixed" batches.

This is especially troubling because _Snow had his unit almost two weeks before it started acting up on him_.

At this point, I just can't trust the H30 as a model: no matter what tweaks have been tried on it and "tested." I'm sending mine in for a refund, if Fenix Store will still give me one a month after original purchase.
:shakehead

Maybe a few months down the line, if the H30 is able to develop a proven track record I'll get another one. After a month of waiting though, I no longer have the patience to sit around hoping for good news.

I'll also look towards future Zebralight products with a fair amount of skepticism, which is a damn shame. The H50 was easily my favorite light of 2007 and I pimped it to anyone within earshot. Too bad this had to be the follow-up.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 13, 2008)

As a precursor to a new order I just wrote to Zebralight to ask about the troubles and the emails I received seemed to indicate that they believe the problems are solved. At this point I think I'll hold off my order based on what I've read here. 

Hopefully they will figure out that this needs further investigation and take corrective action.

-LT


----------



## smopoim86 (May 13, 2008)

Well, I just ordered one. I'm willing to take the risk. If it's starts acting up, i'll deal with it then. BTW, I ordered it direct from zebralight. Hopefully it gets here is a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 13, 2008)

..
 They need to TRasH the light engine Pill they are using because it is obviously defective design. Cease production till a suitable replacement is found.

Hundreds of other multimode lights on the market found a way to do it without these flukes. What's wrong with they're product development and testing department. It seems they don't have one..........that's the problem.

It's simple ......... use the same switches other makers are using

Recall and Refund all the mistakes

Too many makers and dealers now consider us Beta testers..............

and charge us money and time for finding their mistakes !
.
.


----------



## Snow (May 14, 2008)

TOTC said:


> Snow's unit, which he got on May 2 is now acting up on him:
> 
> 
> This has gotten ridiculous.
> ...



Yeah, I'm pretty disappointed. I really, really LOVE the light, but it no longer has my confidence 100%. I can continue to use it around the house and whatnot and it's no biggie, but if I was to take it hiking or something, I wouldn't be able to trust it. I am still torn about whether or not to return it. It's my favorite light to read with in bed and I don't want to be without one.  I hope Zebralight fixes this issue because their build quality is superb. We just need the electronics to go match.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (May 14, 2008)

Snow said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty disappointed. I really, really LOVE the light, but it no longer has my confidence 100%. I can continue to use it around the house and whatnot and it's no biggie, but if I was to take it hiking or something, I wouldn't be able to trust it. I am still torn about whether or not to return it. It's my favorite light to read with in bed and I don't want to be without one.  I hope Zebralight fixes this issue because their build quality is superb. We just need the electronics to go match.


 
That pretty much sums it up, I still use it for rounds and what not at work but you won't catch me without a backup (or three). I'd hate to be without it for the duration of return shipping and replacement and I still don't think we should have to foot the bill on these but I'm almost at that point. I really wish Zebralight would come back on here and let us know what's going to be done about all of us who got screwed in the first batch. The worst part is I've got a bunch of people I'd love to recommend this light to but I can't now, I loved my H50 and I think I would rather have kept it and dealt with the twisty than this.

~Chip

~Chip


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 14, 2008)

What do people of tino_ale's theory that this is caused by poor contact.

Tino_Ale says in his post that he thinks he has fixed his H30.

His post:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2466915&postcount=151


If you have problems, does it work better after tapping it on a table?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 14, 2008)

..
:devil:.. Beat the demons out of it ? :devil:


----------



## Edwood (May 14, 2008)

tino_ale said:


> Besides, a low battery level should not lead to an unstable behavior or anything like that.




Yeah, mine is from the first batch and it flickers like crazy, turns off, then on, when the battery gets low. Then suddenly shuts off. Sometimes it just shuts off. No warning whatsoever.

Now imagine this happening when you are in the dark. Happened to me. Twice. Good thing I carry back up lights. As it stands, I still rely on my trusty Modded Princeton Tec EOS. It will use it's batteries until they are practically sucked dry. It will be really dim by then, but I can see that they are in need of replacing, as when the voltage drops too low, it no longer regulates the power, and it gets dimmer and dimmer as the batteries are drained. So, the PT EOS never leaves me suddenly in the dark. Beefy and heavy as it is, it's much much more reliable.

-Ed


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 14, 2008)

I ordered direct from ZL after their holiday and after they stated the UI had been dealt with, around a week ago actually. The light is supposed to land at my door in 6-7 more days. I just read all 7 pages and now I am a bit nervous about what I will get.


----------



## DONLITE (May 14, 2008)

I have received an updated, (throughly tested per customer service) H30, direct from Zebralight on 5/12/08. I have read all the threads, and I have previously expressed my impatience and frustration, but now that I've received the H30- this light is awesome! Zebralight has promptly resolved all my concerns and they have fairly reimbursed me, including return EMS shipping at their expense! (3 days from China to Wisconsin,USA). ZL has explained the delays, because they wanted to throughly test the updated H30 before they replaced and shipped it. It is more than I ever expected and the pictures do not do it justice! ( you have to hold it and see it in-person!).


----------



## gunga (May 14, 2008)

Did you need tp pay for return shipping? My light is acting up somewhat and I think a replacement might be in order...

I did order from Fenix store tho.


----------



## tino_ale (May 14, 2008)

DONLITE said:


> I'm not placing my H30 under a microscope ( I'm not trying to duplicate reported failures). I'll use as I intended and simply enjoy it.



It's good for you if your light is working as expected. But your remark about placing the H30 under a microscope sound a bit as if _we_ were nitpickers trying over and over to duplicate problems on our well working lights, just to find something wrong with it.

It's just untrue. This model has been identified as having some serious UI problems that ZL has supposedly fixed couple of weeks ago. More than one user have encountered problems _after_ the fixed version was released. That make a few of us doubt about the fact that the UI is really clean and going strong. Does that make sense to you?

It pretty much makes sense to me to try a few things on your new H30 to determine if you can rely on it, instead of finding out it has an easily reproductible problem weeks later, that you could have spotted right away, and in a situation in which a defective light is the last problem you want. If your unit needs to be replaced or refund, the sooner you find out the better.

I personnally wouldn't rely on the H30 considering it's track record until now. Have a backup with it.


----------



## DONLITE (May 14, 2008)

I believe that Zebralight has experienced some shipping and delivery issues after the discovery of the malfunctioning H30 switch. Unfortunately, it appears that some defective H30's are still circulating. There are also reports of satisfied owners. I do believe that Zebralight is doing, or will do anything necessary to resolve all problems associated with their products.


----------



## coors (May 15, 2008)

There seems to be a whole lot of dissatisfied H30 users. I must be stupid or something, because I myself wouldn't give this light up for anything. It is 100% reliable unless I invoke it to be problematic. For example, I've logged over 4 hours runtime underwater. Last night, after running on high underwater for nearly 1.5 hours, it began cycling through the levels and I couldn't stop/correct it with the "power switch push-while screwing the endcap on fix". It occurred to me that I may have gotten water inside the head, so I disassembled the head. No water was visible, so I blew around the switch with my mouth and fine water droplets sprayed up into my face. I kept blowing 'til no more water droplets were coming out. Then I blew it all dry in there with a hair dryer for about 10 minutes, assembled it back and now I can't get the thing to do any of the bad things listed in this thread no matter what I do. I think that the water in the head may have been from condensation that had accumulated each time I ran it underwater. I've even submerged the light after getting it hot into water with a temperture in the low-mid 50s F. I also began doing the submersions right from the time I received it...to try to find out what the light could and couldn't do. I was planning on finding a 12' depth swimming pool for a deeper test, but I think that I'm now through with the underwater testing.
Anyways, what I'm really trying to say here is that if I lost this light tonight, I'd order another tomorrow...without hesitation.

coors


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 15, 2008)

Thanks coors, I am glad you took the time to post your positive views.
:thumbsup:


----------



## lumenlover2 (May 16, 2008)

Mine flickers on high mode ..... the "improved" model. Also a light noise.
The flickering is very annoing.


----------



## half-watt (May 16, 2008)

my light's problem (described more fully in another Thread) is intermittent turn on unrelated it appears to the similar problem described by the OP (i.e., loosening and tightening the tailcap has no discernible effect on the problem).

oh, i should mention that my unit is one of the new one's (just rcv'd today) that "has" the UI bugs worked out.


----------



## coors (May 17, 2008)

Here's how I hold the H30 for the "hold power button/while screwing bottom cap on fix": 






The 2x fingers in the middle of the body keep the body from twisting while screwing the bottom cap on. The light will turn on when the bottom cap is turned completely on. Then just click the light off...this assures that you've succeeded. If the LED does not come on...or if it does but will not go out when the power button is depressed, then the thumb slipped while turning the bottom cap on and the sequence has to be done all over again. I know that many people do not want to jump through hoops to get this light to work, and I'm understanding of that, but there is no other lamp like this to my knowledge and I'm just greatful that someone earlier in this thread provided this fix so that I can go on using this light. No, we shouldn't have to do stuff like this...but until, or IF, Zebralight gets this straightened out I want to go on using this light every day 'til then.

coors


----------



## half-watt (May 17, 2008)

coors said:


> Here's how I hold the H30 for the "hold power button/while screwing bottom cap on fix":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice "fix". had high hopes, but no luck w/mine. still highly intermittent (usually non-functioning that is). any other suggestions? that batt life is so good on LO and MED that i wouldn't mind an inconvenient fix as it wouldn't be req'd very often. i'd really not like to have to send this unit back especially since no ETA on a replacement as none are available. many thanks, half-watt.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 17, 2008)

..
 ... Quoting entire posts .... :whoopin::banned:




:tinfoil:


----------



## Kiessling (May 17, 2008)

It seems there are different failure modes, not just one glitch.
Mine now cylces through the brightness settings backwards, if it comes and or stays on at all ... :thinking:
No fix changes that any more.


----------



## phypaa (May 17, 2008)

I hope Zebralight can say something. It seems that the company just watching but no reply or action


----------



## LA OZ (May 17, 2008)

Just too many problems. I have decided to cancel my order that was in placed 5 weeks ago. I will hold onto my money until they have finally sort this out.


----------



## faco (May 17, 2008)

I was going to order one for myself and another for a friend. I will wait as well until they sort out the problems.


----------



## coors (May 17, 2008)

half-watt said:


> nice "fix". had high hopes, but no luck w/mine. still highly intermittent (usually non-functioning that is). any other suggestions? that batt life is so good on LO and MED that i wouldn't mind an inconvenient fix as it wouldn't be req'd very often. i'd really not like to have to send this unit back especially since no ETA on a replacement as none are available. many thanks, half-watt.


 
Well darn. I thought that since mine responded to the "fix" that everyone elses would as well. I'm very sorry to read that that's not the case. Yes, I'd be sending mine back too if I couldn't get it to work correctly.

coors


----------



## nekomane (May 18, 2008)

Very pleased to say that all 3 replacements which arrived today work flawlessly :thumbsup:

Thank you all at Zebralight, I hope none of you have been affected by the earthquake.

Looking forward to your future products!


----------



## coors (May 20, 2008)

That's certainly encouraging news, nekomane. Have we now turned a corner and left the UI issue behind? That would be great! I'm trying to get an RMA from Zebralight to return mine to put this to the test.

coors


----------



## Dizos (May 20, 2008)

coors said:


> That's certainly encouraging news, nekomane. Have we now turned a corner and left the UI issue behind? That would be great! I'm trying to get an RMA from Zebralight to return mine to put this to the test.
> 
> coors



Mine returned and appear to be functioning well. However it will take a few field trials and reliable performance as the battery drains for me to gain any confidence. My originals (old batch) worked fine at first but quickly flaked while in use (I did not fool with the tailcaps before the failures). I hope people continue to report to this thread as they use their headlamps. I will certainly give an update after some use. As a new company Zebralight has been learning some QA and QC lessons... One would hope for more extensive in house R&D before further products are released. That said, they are the best headlamps I have ever used when functioning correctly. I would be willing to spend more on a unit for better quality (reliable) components if that is the issue behind the failures.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 21, 2008)

Dizos said:


> Mine returned and appear to be functioning well. However it will take a few field trials and reliable performance as the battery drains for me to gain any confidence. My originals (old batch) worked fine at first but quickly flaked while in use (I did not fool with the tailcaps before the failures). I hope people continue to report to this thread as they use their headlamps. I will certainly give an update after some use. As a new company Zebralight has been learning some QA and QC lessons... One would hope for more extensive in house R&D before further products are released. That said, they are the best headlamps I have ever used when functioning correctly. I would be willing to spend more on a unit for better quality (reliable) components if that is the issue behind the failures.


Both these posts by Nekomane and Dizos are very encouraging!

I can feel an order coming on in a week or two if the feedback continues to be positive!


----------



## petrev (May 21, 2008)

Hi

My H30 works fine so far in normal use and even seems OK if tailcap removed during use. 

When running down to switch-off on HI with rechargeables they cut off (if protected) before any issues and if non protected go to near death and then the lamp flashes HI as noted. Not a problem for me as I rarely use primary cells and seems the issue would only arise if one wanted to drain them absolutely fully on LOW for example (might still be able to do that with the paper-clip reset method)

Love the pure, smooth, silky white of my H30 beam. Perfect little light for me.

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Waxxy (May 27, 2008)

Him just got my H30 yesterday and I think I got a lemon also. :scowl:

Mine can't go to high. When it does, it becomes a strobe light. When it does the strobe light, I will need to remove the batt before it goes back to low mode again

Anyone got this kind of issue?


----------



## dom (May 27, 2008)

Have you got a new battery to try? The one you're using may be on the way out by the sounds of it.

Got one H30 replacement the other week -it is PURRFECT 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Tronic (May 27, 2008)

My H30 work perfectly and I love it!

But IMHO the UI could be improved slightly.
If you are on the medium light level and want go to max, you press and hold the button and get: low ... med ... high
I would love that it start ramping with the current level and go direct to high.
One other little software "bug" is the following:
If you are on low and press/hold the button you get low (again) then med and high... It don't go direct to med ... high ...

Do you understand what I mean?

This is my own preference.
This is NOT a defect of the light and it don't bother me much.


----------



## Waxxy (May 27, 2008)

I have chg battery afew times. All new ones with different brands even.

No help there.

BTW, the torch actually strobes (like my P3D) and not like those low batt issue which the light actually flickers...


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 27, 2008)

You tried cleaning it's contacts yet? Probably won't help but it's good to work the problem step by step before returning it.


----------



## skyva (May 28, 2008)

Hi, I ordered mine (actually a present for GF) on the 20th May, received on 28th May, not EMS. 
Firstly, there are no instructions as to which way to load the battery. I took the normal approach and loaded the positive end in first, but I could not get it to light. After a bit of a net search, I decided to keep tightening the end cap until it lit, which it did. 
I am very ahppy with the unit, it works as advertised with no UI probs. It has a great flood of light, much wider than expected, and very even. My GF has horses and we feed them every night. We ned a wide patch of light to show what is around us, although it is known terrain. We don't like too much spot, as the horses and we have to use night vision, and having a nice even throw of light is great. We use meduim for normal duties, as it is sufficient. high would be good if you were on uneven or unknown terrain. Highly recommended (froma newbie)!


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to CPF Skyva.
:welcome:


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 28, 2008)

I just received the replacement H30 directly from Zebralight today.
The anodizing is much darker, almost black. It uses the newer "silver" cree Q5 LED.

I have just tried the UI, twisting the tailcap while ON, using 80%+ depleted battery and it seems to work just fine! So far so good. Maybe they finally fixed the UI glitch? I'll report more later.

PS. I can see a very slight flicker on high mode, when viewed on a white wall. It's not that bad at all, hardly noticable for me - that doesn't bother me much. 

I will post the pictures of the black anodizing later, I don't have access to my camera right now.


----------



## spoonrobot (May 30, 2008)

Received mine today from the Fenix-Store. Shipped on 5/27; I assume this is supposed to be one of the newer units.

My problem:

Light turns on/off fine. However when left on for longer than a few seconds the light will not turn on after being switched off for a few seconds regardless of the switching off method (pushbutton/tailcap unscrew). The interval in which it cannot be turned on appears to only last <10 seconds but I have not used it for longer than a few minutes so this may increase with longer runtime. It really feels like I need to wait for a timer to reset before the light can be turned on again.

This problem appears at all levels but is intermittent in nature. Sometimes it happens several times in a row, sometimes not. 

Now, it appears that pushing the button quickly will reduce the forced off time but this doesn't appear to work with any set amount of clicks.







Mine too has the darker anodizing and silver LED.

I'm going to return it and just wait for a different edition or full consensus that the problem is fixed. It's a great light and for my needs, infinitely more useful than the H50 but I can't carry a light that isn't reliable. :sigh:


----------



## jirik_cz (May 30, 2008)

I borrowed H30 from our local dealer. This one should be from a new batch shipped one or two weeks ago from the manufacturer. And so far no bugs and no flickering in high mode! I tested both RCR123 and CR123 in it.

I have two panasonic CR123 discharged in TK10 for 1:30h in high mode and 2:30h in low mode (until low battery warning kicks in). Both batteries show 2,75V after rest, but one is completely empty and doesn't work in H30 or in P2D. Second battery still has some juice left and works in H30 even in high mode. But just for 5-10 seconds then it shuts down. I'll try how long it can run in low mode now.


----------



## qtaco (May 30, 2008)

spoonrobot said:


> It's a great light and for my needs, infinitesimally more useful than the H50 but I can't carry a light that isn't reliable. :sigh:



Do you mean it is an exceedingly small difference in usefulness, or an exceeding large difference? Literally your sentence reads like the former, but your tone suggests the later. Sorry to hear about your troubles by the way.


----------



## spoonrobot (May 30, 2008)

_Immeasurably great or large_.

That is what I was trying to get across, seems like I got my forms of the word "infinite" a little backwards.


----------



## Jesseri (May 30, 2008)

Hi to all

This is my first post to this forum.

I have been using my H30 as EDC for about a month. I bought it directly from Zebralight. It's the "fixed" version. When I received the light, it had problems to turning on. I quickly found out that contacts were full of gunk. It was easily fixed with deoxit. 

My H30 sometimes has this lo-mid-high repeating bug, when tailcap is loosened and retightened. but it is recovered by loosening the tailcap for few seconds. No shorting needed here. So it doesn't bother me at all. 

And it does also "jam" into mid -mode when battery is almost depleted. Haven't measured the battery voltage when it does that.

But i'm still pretty happy with it. I just hope there would be a way to ensure you get the tint you would like. Zebralight uses WG and WC bin on all Q5 versions (H30 and H50) and I got the WG binned version I guess.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 30, 2008)

Mine finally landed today after a direct Zebra order on the 8th.
I have no problems, flickers, or issues with it at all. I dropped in a primary and that's it. It is wonderfull! I can't wait till night shift........

EDIT: It has a warm tint that I love.


----------



## Dave Wright (May 30, 2008)

Nice to visit CPF after quite a while away.

Mine came in yesterday, direct order from ZL on 5/11. I have run it through its paces, all levels inside and outside during a night time stroll. I have only put primaries in it, but one was partially discharged already and the other was fresh. I have not experienced any of the symptoms listed in this thread, but there is a slight momentary flicker when the button is first touched from off. The momentary flicker may be normal, and I should emphasize that it is truly momentary - maybe half a second and then smooth even steady light. I consider this light to be functioning as advertised. If anything changes, I will post again.

Reactions to the light otherwise? I have bought quite a few lights since first visiting CPF, and this one might be the closest thing to a single light solution. The levels are well chosen. It has enough throw for night time walking, and even running along known routes on the medium setting, yet when reading with it on low you don't need to constantly scan your head to track the text. It will be a great tent/site/cooking light when backpacking. Nice even light with a slight forward bias.

I suspect that this light will get a lot of use, but...it has not replaced my EDC, whch is a Fenix P1D. My particular work needs the power and throw of that light.

Congrats to Zebralight so far for a well conceived and useful light!


----------



## ibcj (May 30, 2008)

I received two H30's today. Both of these lights were ordered this week direct from Zebralight. One has a silver based led and the other has a yellow based led. The silver one is very nice and I'm impressed with the light overall. The yellow based one has a horrible beam. There are significant artifacts throughout the entire beam. It looks like someone is holding a screen in front of the light, with a crosshatch pattern. It's going back to ZL. Actually I've never seen an led light with such beam artifacts. Anyone else seen this with their ZL ?


----------



## Snow (May 31, 2008)

Well time for a quick update. Many of you have read my thread about my H30 which worked well for a few weeks and then started malfunctioning. I contacted Zebralight about exchanging it, but then decided to send it back to Fenix Store since they're closer. They got me an H30 in the mail in record time and I got it today with only a few days without my light.

Long story short, this light malfunctions. I have tried 2 AW cells and about 7 Surefire primaries in it. It will work fine for a few minutes, then it won't turn on at all. Then it will work fine again. Then it will come on in low and refuse to change modes.

I am profoundly disappointed. Construction-wise, this thing is the best light I own, on par with any Surefire. I just want a UI that works without malfunctioning.


----------



## zurg (May 31, 2008)

Mine arrived from the FenixStore Friday.
Using a used primary I can induce a malfunction by unscrewing/screwing talicap
quickly{<5seconds}.Light then fails to turn on <1/2 of the time.
If I use in realistic manner ,lockout tailcap for a minute ,rescrew,NO problems.
No flickering other than very brief flash @ low when changing levels .
Could not get a momentary or cycling of modes malfunction.
Will run down primary and see what happens.
Im voting no malfunction on mine.At least for now.


----------



## mspeterson (May 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that so many are still having problems with their lights. I've had my H30 for about two weeks (from FenixStore). I'm glad to report no problems at all, works absolutely fantastic!!! After hearing about the glitches, I've been highly critical of this light, and have been abusing it and trying to get it to malfunction. Using both primaries and R123's from AW, the UI works precisely and consistently, no problems locking out the tailcap, no flickering; preforms flawlessly every time. I'm guessing that the quick flash when turning the light on is a programed behavior. 

This really is a great little light, I will gladly buy more of them if they can solve the problems...heck I would even gladly pay more for an upgraded bomb proof version! I like everything about mine, the only change I could see is adding a "shroud" of some type to protect the switch from accidental operation (ie.when in pocket.), and of course a fourth level 5X brighter than high...:devil:


----------



## zurg (Jun 1, 2008)

mspeterson said:


> ************ adding a "shroud" of some type to protect the switch from accidental operation (ie.when in pocket.),********:devil:


That would be a nice feature.
And a optional orange/red translucent cover for led+18650 extension.

+1 for happy with H30


----------



## zip (Jun 3, 2008)

I recieved my H30 late last week.

When using any type of primary CR123a it spazed out.

I switched to a Tenergy RCR123a and it works flawlessly.:shrug:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 3, 2008)

4sevens posted this in another thread, and I think it is worth quoting here:



4sevens said:


> Hey guys we found some issues with the new units... it's not software related.
> The (+) contact has some kind of sticky film on it that prevents
> a good contact. Working a simple pencil eraser over the contact clears it up.
> If you have issues please give that a try first.


----------



## Ace12 (Jun 3, 2008)

I got my H30 today. No problems with it so far. Its not quite as bright on "High" as I thought it would be. Is there a way to tell if the emmiter is a Q5 and not the P4. It says Q5 on the box,but mistakes do happen. I was hoping to replace my Argo HP with this light. Argo only has 40 lumens. But I dont think the Medium is going to be bright enough and High wont last long enough. The H30 is still a great light tough.


----------



## coors (Jun 5, 2008)

deleted :candle:

coors


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Does you H30 have any UI problem?*

Did anyone think trihydrogen monoxide when you first looked at the title?


----------



## sledhead (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been using my light everyday at work and at home. For the most part it has worked great, however, several times when I put it on high it went off and I was not able to get it back on until I clicked the switch multiple times 
I must say though, this is a great light. All levels have a use, the form is great. If this light had a magnet in the base so you could stick it anywhere it would be perfect!


----------



## half-watt (Jun 6, 2008)

given lack of replacement, i didn't send mine back.

mine had intermittent operational problems unrelated to changing battery or foolin' around with the tailcap.

mine would work a small percentage of the time with certain cells, but not at all with others.

since i had a cell that worked (meaning that the light would turn on and change modes after several to many clicks, and then turn off or change modes after several to many attempts/clicks) maybe only 5% to 10% of the time at most, i wanted to try using it more before sending it back (FS gave me a RMA#) just to see if i continued to like it more than the H50-Q5 that i've had for a while.

well, i went through that working cell and did a replacement (several attempts to find a cell that worked at all - again, all cells were fresh). 

burned through a second cell (not straight through, but actually using it at different modes and turning it off and on).

found another fresh cell that worked, actually took a few attempts. however, after locating that cell, the light consistently worked. the earlier problem appeared to be gone.

i've now burned through that cell and have yet another one in it - the first replacement cell i tried (2 for 2 on the last two re-feedings). yet, once again, the light is consistently working as it ought.

conclusion: maybe one of the suggested cleaning methods which i've just read about would have solved my problem? maybe tailcap needed to be "broken in", so to speak. look 'ok' (i checked early on), but maybe was a high resistance path? now that is worn in from many repeated removals and replacements as early on i was trying to find a cell that worked, the problems appear to have vanished. what seemed like a flaky switch may have been marginal operation due to the tailcap having a marginal connection???


----------



## smopoim86 (Jun 6, 2008)

I got my h30 direct from zebra today and cant make it act up. I would call it fixed. I'll report back if the current status changes


----------



## Dark Vapor (Jun 6, 2008)

Received mine on 02 June the short time I've played with it, seemed okay. I think I have partially used battery in there. Longest run time was maybe about 15 - 20 minutes set on medium. Didn't notice anything unusual like flickering, dimming, etc., during the whole time.


----------



## coors (Jun 6, 2008)

Received my replacement H30 from Zebralight yesterday. It functions flawlessly, so far. I guess that I lost the 'led-tint lottery' though, as mine exibits a blueish central beam. It's not as bright as the one it replaced either. Nevertheless, its a great light and hopefully it will get to see lots of use.

coors


----------



## JohnF (Jun 8, 2008)

Received mine from FS a few days ago, and it is buggier than a cheap hotel bed in Tijuana. It has a mind of its own as far as when and if it will turn on (I'm using primaries). I'll send it back and hope for the best on the next one.

jf


----------



## Hondo (Jun 8, 2008)

I've gotten both my replacement for my first light with the UI bug, and a second purchased light from Fenix-Store this past week. Perfect function so far.

I have done many lock-outs from on (and off) with the tailcaps, mode cycling etc. I did a lengthy curtain hardware installation the other night using about 2 hours of medium on one, no problems. I have only run them on cheap RCR123's, and likely will continue to do so.

One real oddity, one of my headbands is MUCH longer than the other. I have a fat head, and use these and the H50's near the maximum diameter. This last one looks like it would fit over a helmet if you let it all the way out. Anyone else get one of these? Could come in handy in the late fall/winter over my wool watch cap when hunting.


----------



## Dizos (Jun 8, 2008)

I have used mine quite a bit since my last post, including a backpacking trip and couple of spotlighting field trips (looking for rainforest animals). It had been reliable however on this last trip it started shutting itself off after a few seconds when on the high mode. I'm guessing this is because the battery was no longer able to sustain the beam at high, but shouldn't it step down to the mid mode instead of just turning off? The mid and low modes continue to function well. I haven't swapped out the battery yet but am assuming it will function on high again with a fresh battery.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 9, 2008)

Dizos said:


> it started shutting itself off after a few seconds when on the high mode. I'm guessing this is because the battery was no longer able to sustain the beam at high



mine operates similarly and as you guessed, changing the cell is the solution.


----------



## NITEFISH (Jun 9, 2008)

Dizos said:


> started shutting itself off after a few seconds when on the high mode. I'm guessing this is because the battery was no longer able to sustain the beam at high, but shouldn't it step down to the mid mode instead of just turning off? The mid and low modes continue to function well.



Same here, I cleaned the positive contact with deoxit, now works fine... Heres hoping.:shrug:


----------



## Roger11 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just received mine today, ordered from their website on on 5/25/08 and it has the same problems with switch. 

I ordered it, thinking that they had fixed it. 

-roger


----------



## spoonrobot (Jun 12, 2008)

Received my replacement today. Appearance wise it's exactly the same as the defective unit I received a week or two ago, thicker/darker anodizing, silver Cree LED. However, this unit is has *no problems* thus far. I'm going to run a few batteries through it this weekend to be sure but so far testing shows it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Roger11 (Jun 13, 2008)

Per an email from Zebralight after my post, I cleaned the positive contact, and no problems since. Knock on wood.

-roger


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 14, 2008)

Roger11 said:


> Per an email from Zebralight after my post, I cleaned the positive contact, and no problems since. Knock on wood.
> 
> -roger



.. well then ......

Maybe Zebralight should be the ones cleaning all the positive contacts before they send them out.

This has gotten too bizzare .. 
.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 14, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> .. well then ......
> 
> Maybe Zebralight should be the ones cleaning all the positive contacts before they send them out.
> 
> ...


Amen brother. :sigh:


----------



## sandbasser (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had an H30 for about a week now. Not one problem. (Got if from Fenix store). Maybe I'm just a lucky guy - but I couldn't be happier with the light.


----------



## whippoorwill (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine came today from Fenix store. Works great!

Correction. I am having problems. Switch will work fine for a while then for some reason it takes 10-15 presses before it works again. I had hoped by waiting the issues would have been worked out. Not to be. This switch is a POS. For those whose H30's work I am happy for you. You won the lottery. But I am contacting the Fenix Store for an RMA.

My first and last Zebra Light. Great concept, absolute disaster IMO in execution. And yes I did clean the contacts with an eraser.


----------



## bwm (Jun 15, 2008)

I got my H30 several weeks ago and have been using it with RCR's. This morning I think I found a problem with the light. 

Our big fluorescent light in the kitchen went out and I did not have any replacement bulbs. So I grabbed my H30, put it on high, then proceeded to wash the dishes. After about twenty minutes I turned the light off and found that it would not turn back on again. The light was hot but not as hot as my HDS EDC U 60 gets. Well, I left it alone for a while and when I picked it up again it was cool and the light turned on again. At this point the sun was not yet up so I tried one more test - I put the light on high and watered plants for 5 minutes. The light got hot and when I turned it off I could not get it to turn on again. I unscrewed the cap and put the cap back on and the light turned on again.

Previous use of the light has been primarily at low and medium power and I have not had any problems with the light. I have also used it on high at work but there I used up a battery and with a change of battery the light started up again fine.

Has anyone had similar issues or can you reproduce the problem?

Brian


----------



## josiah (Jun 16, 2008)

I received mine from Fenix-Store on Saturday. Quick shipping! So far so good, too! I like it quite a bit. The flood is great. Beam color is acceptable, warm with maybe just a touch of green on the edges. 

I just tested runtime on high tonight. I was satisfied/pleased with it lasting 1:44 on a DX Trustfire RCR123.


----------



## JohnF (Jun 16, 2008)

bwm said:


> I got my H30 several weeks ago and have been using it with RCR's. This morning I think I found a problem with the light.
> 
> Our big fluorescent light in the kitchen went out and I did not have any replacement bulbs. So I grabbed my H30, put it on high, then proceeded to wash the dishes. After about twenty minutes I turned the light off and found that it would not turn back on again. The light was hot but not as hot as my HDS EDC U 60 gets. Well, I left it alone for a while and when I picked it up again it was cool and the light turned on again. At this point the sun was not yet up so I tried one more test - I put the light on high and watered plants for 5 minutes. The light got hot and when I turned it off I could not get it to turn on again. I unscrewed the cap and put the cap back on and the light turned on again.
> 
> ...



Mine would often times refuse to turn after only a few seconds on low (certainly not getting warm at all on low for a few seconds.) Let it sit for 5 minutes, or remove/reinsert battery, and it would turn back on.

So, it is not the switch, I think it is the controller that is the problem.

I'm waiting for my replacement - if that one is problematic, I'll return it immediately and wait for the H30B before trying again. I just can't have a light refusing to turn on when I want it on.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I couldn't wait any more and ordered an H30. Ordered from 4sevens on Monday, shipped Tuesday, just arrived today (Friday). That's what I call speedy service. 

Pros:
1. Nice form factor
2. Lots of accessories

Cons:
1. Tint was only reasonably white in the very center of the beam, becoming increasingly green approaching the edge
2. Artifacted beam, with fascinating rings around the edge
3. Beam too narrow for up-close (<0.5m) use, especially since it gets worse approaching the edge
4. Screw holes around the button (in ring, boots, and light) were so far from being evenly spaced that the thing only lined up properly in one orientation
5. Flicker (1.5kHz or so, I'm guessing) on High
6. When turning on, the light flickered (low frequency, I'm guessing 20Hz or so) until either the button was released or it started ramping
7. Not a holsterable shape, which wouldn't be an issue if not for:
8. To be put in the headband or necklace holsters, the belt clip has to be removed
9. It needs fresh CR123As. I tried a couple that were weak but not completely out (as tested in other lights), and it didn't turn on at all.

Other thoughts:
1. After changing to the GITD boot, the light just gave a short blink whenever the button was pressed. When it was held down, the light would just blink repeatedly. I took out the GITD boot to inspect it, and I noticed that the board underneath was loose. I put the boot and ring back and really torqued the screws. This fixed the problem, but it led to Con #6. Unfortunately, I don't recall whether Con #6 was present beforehand as well.
2. The UI is almost reasonable. However, if I'm on Medium, I expect a ramp to bring me to High. Similarly, if I'm on Low, I expect a ramp to bring me to Medium without "changing" to Low. And hey, while I'm on the subject, how about making the ramp go backwards (-Medium-Low, High-Medium-Low, etc.) when the light is already on High, since Low and upwards ramping from Low can be accessed with a double-click (Off-On) anyway.
3. Approximate current draw at tailcap with a 2.8V Titanium:
-Off: 50uA
-Low: 10mA
-Medium: 50mA
-High: 500mA

The greenish tint, unpleasant (to me, IMHO, YMMV) beam shape and quality, flicker on High, and UI weirdness are the main reasons I don't like the H30. If anyone wants pics or video of any of the things I mentioned, ask quickly, because I'm returning it ASAP.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 22, 2008)

I would like to see some beamshos of those rings on the edge The claim that the beam is too narrow for you really surprised me. I use H30 a for a closeup work pretty often and never thought that it is too narrow. Also I would like to know how can you see a 1.5khz flicker ???


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Before I continue, let me remind everyone that all this is IMHO and YMMV. If the cons I listed really don't matter to you, that's awesome. I was really pretty excited about the idea of a small, powerful, EDCable headlight, but the H30 just doesn't do it for me.

The H30's beam is, of course, wider than most common lights' hotspots. However, it's not really that much wider than their spill. Compared to a classic Fenix P1, the H30's beam is only a few inches wider at one foot than the P1's spill. That's pretty neat, but not enough to win me over.

A 1.5kHz flicker doesn't immediately jump out like a 100Hz flicker, and for some users, it's unnoticable. For me, however, my Argo HP on Low started to bug me one night, and when I swept it across my field of vision on a hunch, I discovered the flicker. I had already used it over the past few weeks/months for a few hours of runtime without noticing, but it did end up bothering me enough for me to discover it eventually. If I hadn't read about the H30's flicker on High, and if I had decided to keep mine, I might not have noticed it for weeks or even months, but I think I would have ended up realizing it. I think it'd need to be at least 4-5kHz for me not to notice. LiteFlux's 7.8kHz is unnoticable to me, and although I've heard that the D10 and NDI both have PWM flicker, I can't see it.

Here's the edge of my H30's beam. I PSed out the biggest imperfections from the white wall, but the dark splotches are from the wall, not the H30. Still, even the center area of the beam isn't completely smooth (to my eyes).





The following pics have only been cropped and resized.

Now, here's a pic of the flicker. I just used a 1s shutter speed and swept the H30.





It looks like it isn't a square wave (full on, immediate transition to full off, etc.), which would make sharper, clearer flashes. It looks more like a sine wave (higher ramping to lower ramping to higher etc.).

For comparison, here's the same thing but with an Argo HP (in case anyone cares, it's Seouled, but that shouldn't matter in this context).





For this next pic, I'm pressing together an L0D-CE and that Argo HP and sweeping them across together. I did this to get a very, very rough approximation of the PWM frequency. I counted 15 Argo HP flashes for every one of the L0D's, and the L0D is known to flicker at 100Hz, so that's where my 1.5kHz estimate for the Argo HP comes from. The ZL looks about the same.





And now, here's a D10 undergoing the same flicker test:





So, the H30 is undoubtedly a neat little light, but it didn't meet my expectations. I posted in this thread because I had the above-mentioned issues with the UI. Maybe it would have been better posted as a review in its own thread for consideration for the Reviews section, but oh well.


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 22, 2008)

Tigerhawk - Some of the problems you have with the light may be due to the problem it has when batteries are changed - that is the UI goes bonkers or the light does not come on at all. A second newer one I got that I thought was okay and thought it was after they fixed the problem has recently been exhibiting the same problem behavior as the first ones that would not come on after a battery change or have problems. I've found (as mentioned by others) it can be fixed by holding down the switch when putting in a new battery and screwing the tail back on. It can also be fixed with a paper clip as I first found - shorting the positive contact to the ground - but either way it's a hassle to deal with and I'm not too happy about it. I use the lights and they are great for the wide beam and I'm okay with the UI although what you mentioned about going to the next level would be a nice improvement instead of starting at low again.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 23, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> For this next pic, I'm pressing together an L0D-CE and that Argo HP and sweeping them across together. I did this to get a very, very rough approximation of the PWM frequency. I counted 15 Argo HP flashes for every one of the L0D's, and the L0D is known to flicker at 100Hz, so that's where my 1.5kHz estimate for the Argo HP comes from. The ZL looks about the same.



Btw. I know that this pick is resized but to me it looks like both lights have the same flicker frequency.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 23, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Btw. I know that this pick is resized but to me it looks like both lights have the same flicker frequency.


If you mean the H30 and the Argo HP, that was my point - 1.5kHz is too slow for me. I thought the Argo HP was CC on both Low and High until it started bugging me and I tried the quick sweep, and now I know why it bugs me. The difference here is that I only found out about the Argo HP's PWM after I'd modded it.

You know what? I'm going to stop blathering about the Argo HP and just direct you to my review on it. 

If you weren't referring to the H30 and the Argo HP, then I'm afraid I misunderstood your question.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 23, 2008)

No, I'm referring to the image with L0D and Argo. Both lights looks like they have the same frequency. I think it is impossible to see 1,5Khz flicker with a bare eye (If you are not a superman ).


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay.





Look at the two big red lines. That's a distance that took 1/100th of a second to cross. How do we know? The L0D-CE has a PWM rate of 100Hz, so it'll turn off and then back on every 1/100th of a second. That's the top curly bracket.

Now, look at the bottom curly bracket. This represents the same distance and amount of time (1/100th of a second), but look at the flashes. I've emphasized them with a red dot near each one (there's also a little dot near the L0D-CE flash at the top right, just above the right side of the top curly bracket). If you count the dots there, you'll see 14. That means that the Argo HP turns off and then back on about 14 times as fast as the L0D-CE, meaning a PWM frequency 14 times as large. 14x100Hz=1400Hz or 1.4kHz (I round to 1.5kHz).

Is it a little clearer now?


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ahh I see it now. I thought that one of the bottom row is L0D and the other is Argo.


----------



## mrmojorising (Aug 31, 2008)

So.........still issues with this or is it safe to buy?


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 31, 2008)

I honestly am disappointed in Zebralight - awesome little lights when they work right but I've had 5 Zebralights and 5 problems. Two of them totally died with very very little use. Three of them have intermittent problems including the second H30 that was supposed to have fixed the battery change problem and it was fine a while but now it's doing the same as my other one - won't turn on after a battery change unless you do the fixes or hold down the button - which only seems to work sometimes. Deoxit and everything else I've tried does not help.


----------



## mrmojorising (Aug 31, 2008)

It's a shame, I really love the look and feel of these little lights. 

I'm still tempted to roll the dice and take my chances.


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 31, 2008)

Based on what I've read I seem to have had exceptionally bad luck with this brand. I own a LOT of lights and a lot of brands from cheap DX lights to some exotic and expensive lights. All of them work and most work very well except my Zebralights. It's really frustrating as I really like the concept of this light and have some very good uses for it but none are working reliably. I got one replaced that died and now another one is dead. So I don't really want to discourage anyone just based on my own bad experience as it seems a lot of people have good experiences with them but I think some changes are needed in quality control with this brand and considering they are not the cheapest light around I think they could do better.


----------



## steveG (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought one and love it.



steveG said:


> For those interested, last week I stayed late at work (auto repair shop) and installed a new engine in my Bronco. The shop has lights, but it just isn't set up to be used at night. Business hours are always during daylight and 10 large bay doors are constantly open letting in plenty of sunlight. At night, or even on a gloomy day, the amount of light under a hood in the shop just plain sucks. Usually when I work late I use a long florescent lamp that attaches to the hood and extends from one side of the hood to the other. But, since the hood was removed for the install there was no where to hang it. Instead I used my H30 on high long enough to completely burn through two batteries and about a half hour on a third. It was just as useful as the florescent lamp I normally use and in some ways better as it went where I went and also provided light when I was working from underneath the car. At no point did it become uncomfortable to wear and never missed a beat.
> 
> 2 Huge thumbs up for Zebralight!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 31, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Based on what I've read I seem to have had exceptionally bad luck with this brand. I own a LOT of lights and a lot of brands from cheap DX lights to some exotic and expensive lights. All of them work and most work very well except my Zebralights. It's really frustrating as I really like the concept of this light and have some very good uses for it but none are working reliably. I got one replaced that died and now another one is dead. So I don't really want to discourage anyone just based on my own bad experience as it seems a lot of people have good experiences with them but I think some changes are needed in quality control with this brand and considering they are not the cheapest light around I think they could do better.


The design is brilliant. I hope they work out any production problems they may have had. Most of the problems written about here were contact problems that were solved with a little contact cleaner. If they could fix that little problem, and maybe put a keyring on the AA version it would be great.


----------



## DHart (Jan 26, 2009)

wow... we're now about 3 months from the last entry and no new news from anyone? I'm surprised. I see this light spoken about here and there and for sale, but no word on what has happened with the reliability? I was about to order one when I found this thread, now I'm thinking I need to hold off... or are all the problems just water under the bridge now?


----------



## Martin SH (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a recent one and have had no problems with it. It lives in my camera bag and gets a lot of use (I'm a photographer). Couldn't be without it and it never misses a beat!

Martin


----------



## steveG (Jan 26, 2009)

Martin SH said:


> I have a recent one and have had no problems with it... Couldn't be without it and it never misses a beat!
> 
> Martin



Ditto. Mine operates perfectly and is a valuable tool.


----------



## DHart (Jan 26, 2009)

Martin.. photographer here too... how do you use your H30?


----------



## coors (Jan 26, 2009)

I sold my H30 a couple of weeks ago, to help fund an H60 purchase. Mine worked flawlessly, on a daily-use basis, since early last year when I received it. I now absolutely regret selling it.
I wrote Zebralight in early/mid Dec 2008, asking if they will be offering the H60 in a warm tint (Cree 5A Q3). Lillian Wu responded that yes they would be, sometime in January. I'm still waiting for a sign of this event before ordering, so I'm having to use my Petzl E-Lite for now. I hope that they decide to offer the H30 with a warm tint emitter, also. I'd have to get one of those too, if they do!


----------

